# Central IL 2012-13 winter season



## snocrete

Here's to a better winter (more snow) than last


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Checking in boys hope all have had a great hot summer and a colder snowier winter


----------



## Thomas.Creation

about time!


----------



## Fatality

................


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1488022 said:


> Checking in boys hope all have had a great hot summer and a colder snowier winter


You 2 my fellow irishman



Thomas.Creation;1488032 said:


> about time!


Need to get together sometime for that drink....still working on a few things, so maybe in a couple more weeks would be a good time.



Fatality;1488164 said:


> ................


pm sent


----------



## White Gardens

It's hard to think completely about snow quit yet, but I'm getting there. I've got installs to do, fall fert/herbicide apps and mowing into November if this weather keeps up.

....


----------



## awddsm1

We definately need a gtg as things wind down...


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1489972 said:


> We definately need a gtg as things wind down...


Sounds good Rob. Sometime in late Oct./early Nov?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey SNOW hope all is well and your pumpin out the crete like a October crazed mad man


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1490633 said:


> Hey SNOW hope all is well and your pumpin out the crete like a October crazed mad man


Its going pretty good, been really up and down this yr, but good overall....Oct has the potential to be 1 of the best Oct's I've ever had for crete...we'll see?.?? Come Nov 1rst I pretty much go into snow mode...if we pour a little mud here & there, cool, if we dont, thats cool 2....plus thats the start of the wrestling season, and I dont like to miss any of thatThumbs Up

How about you guys? below avg , avg , or above avg yr?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

IN the TOILET absolutley the Pits So it cant snow soon enough Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

O Yah SNOW NICE BIKE Thumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1490695 said:


> IN the TOILET absolutley the Pits So it cant snow soon enough Thumbs Up


that sucks...hopefully it takes off strong next spring...in the meantime heres to a good winter



DIRISHMAN;1490708 said:


> O Yah SNOW NICE BIKE Thumbs Up


Thanks. I've questioned myself about selling it, because its a blast to ride, but I just dont ride it much anymore...got so many other things taking up time in my life at this point...I will have put less than 1000 miles on it this yr.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

http://snowday1.wordpress.com/


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep looks like another low snow winter unfortunately


----------



## White Gardens

Any predictions or wagers for this year?

I'm willing to get a pool together at the GTG. Then at the end of the season the winner will get the pot.

Right now I'm leaning on 2 full pushes and 4 salt only events.


.........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry nick cant enter I gave up pot...


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1490763 said:


> Any predictions or wagers for this year?
> 
> I'm willing to get a pool together at the GTG. Then at the end of the season the winner will get the pot.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning on 2 full pushes and 4 salt only events.
> 
> .........


I'm game. Is this your hand ^


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok in all seriousness first snow Dec 18 an also 4 pushes and 8 salts


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1490767 said:


> I'm game. Is this your hand ^


Not quit sure, I think it's more my initial prediction just like all the weather casters trying to predict winter already. :laughing: You just need to wait until my update.

I'd have a solid guess by the time the GTG gets around. I've got at least 20 bones to throw in the pot.

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1490773 said:


> Not quit sure, I think it's more my initial prediction just like all the weather casters trying to predict winter already. :laughing: You just need to wait until my update.
> 
> I'd have a solid guess by the time the GTG gets around. I've got at least 20 bones to throw in the pot.
> 
> ....


Sounds good Nick...I'll wait for you to initiate the due date of predictions.


----------



## JohnnyU

Howdy gentlemen! 

I'm probably game for a GTG if I'm not traveling (which is sure to be less from now through the end of the year). 


Still out of the plowing game, and I even sold off the Dodge this summer. I'd like to find another late 90's Chevy, but that'll just be a work/farm truck for hauling and winter transportation (assuming we'll have a winter).


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I'll wager 1 push over the higest somone else gueses.


----------



## White Gardens

Thomas.Creation;1493057 said:


> I'll wager 1 push over the higest somone else gueses.


That's no fun! 

Are we looking at a GTG then? If so, we can just wait till then to make the predictions and make it official.

I'll hold on to the money. :laughing:

Until then, chew on this

http://www.weather.com/article/late-fall-early-winter-outlook-20120924

.....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1493296 said:


> That's no fun!
> 
> Are we looking at a GTG then? *Yes* If so, we can just wait till then to make the predictions and make it official. *Regardless of when the gtg takes place, (IMO) predictions should be made official before....lets say Oct 15??? That sound good?*
> 
> I'll hold on to the money. *Thats fine...I know where you live*
> 
> Until then, chew on this
> 
> http://www.weather.com/article/late-fall-early-winter-outlook-20120924
> 
> .....


Your link means nothing to me....I already have my prediction...had it after your first post about this....I'm just gonna hold out a little longer, then I'll give it to ya.

P.S. Thats a lame wager Tom....almost sounds like something Nick (not you white gardens) would say BTW, thanks for checkin those wheels out for me!


----------



## White Gardens

Sounds good on the prediction date!

I'll seriously hold on to the money though, because I might as well just take care of it as I'll win. 

But, in the event I didn't, I could get everyone's address and mail the money to the winner in case we get lazy at the end of the season and not have another GTG.

And, we got to figure out something else also. We need to specify the location that will have the official record of an event. There was plenty of times in the past where it would snow in Peoria and not Bloomington, etc......

That or come up with a point system. X amount of points for a full push, and X amount for a partial, and X amount for salt only. Then you would just figure a total point value for the season and who ever was closest would win.

.....


----------



## Thomas.Creation

snocrete;1493540 said:


> Your link means nothing to me....I already have my prediction...had it after your first post about this....I'm just gonna hold out a little longer, then I'll give it to ya.
> 
> P.S. Thats a lame wager Tom....almost sounds like something Nick (not you white gardens) would say BTW, thanks for checkin those wheels out for me!


I like to watch the price is right, that seems to work out more times than not. No problem on the wheels Mike, anytime. I'm down for a GTG lets pick a date.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I'm going with 30" total. Check out this link. I think were going to have a decent winter.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...discussion&groupid=27&topicid=5645&Itemid=179


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1495209 said:


> I'm going with 30" total. Check out this link. I think were going to have a decent winter.
> 
> http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...discussion&groupid=27&topicid=5645&Itemid=179


Good link Tom. And making the wager over "total inches for your area" would probably be the best route IMO.

I'm going with 34"


----------



## snocrete

Anybody looking, or know of anyone looking for work this winter? I need 1 or 2 more guys/gals for walks this yr. Thanks.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey SNO looks like youll winding down on the crete in about 6 weeks? Nick Hopeyour brick scapes worked good for ya this year.and business was good for ya.figuring it should have been being the Nice weather for the summer we had all over e ya guys this winter.

As far as Predicts on SNOW kinda oin the fence one place say average snow fall one says below average just like last season Guess just have to see. They had it right as far as last season the Worst winter in a While 

In ALL seriousness i think you guys should see more than Us and we alll will get just A TAD more than last year JMO


----------



## Thomas.Creation

snocrete;1495252 said:


> Anybody looking, or know of anyone looking for work this winter? I need 1 or 2 more guys/gals for walks this yr. Thanks.


Colten working for you again? if so I would ask him if he has any buds that need work.


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1495335 said:


> Colten working for you again? if so I would ask him if he has any buds that need work.


Yes he is....I think I asked him that.?..??..but cant remember??.?.?....I need to ask him, to make sure I did...Thanks!


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1495254 said:


> Hey SNO looks like youll winding down on the crete in about 6 weeks?


Yep....but I just got a call today that a shed floor I bid on a few months ago is going down in the beginning of Nov.....It'll be about 110yds payup


----------



## Thomas.Creation

snocrete;1495567 said:


> Yes he is....I think I asked him that.?..??..but cant remember??.?.?....I need to ask him, to make sure I did...Thanks!


I can ask around for you. There might be a few other recent grads looking for payuppayup. Let me know if you need me to.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1495572 said:


> Yep....but I just got a call today that a shed floor I bid on a few months ago is going down in the beginning of Nov.....It'll be about 110yds payup


Well then good to hear someone will makin a little extra before the white stuff starts to fly


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1495640 said:


> I can ask around for you. There might be a few other recent grads looking for payuppayup. Let me know if you need me to.


I do....just found out 2nite 1 of my better shovelers (been with me for about 6yrs) moved over an hour away. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well Guys we Got Sleet going on today by us with the rain


----------



## awddsm1

Rapidly approaching the middle of October... I think it's time to set up our GTG so we can get a good date for everyone.... 

How's the 27th for everyone? or would the 3rd or 10th of November work better?


----------



## JohnnyU

I have a garden tractor event (and a wedding) on Oct 27th. I think I could stop by the following weekend though!


----------



## snocrete

The weekend of Nov. 2nd/3rd/4th will NOT work for me....other than that I'm open


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey sno you pour that slab yet for that I think garage


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1499622 said:


> Hey sno you pour that slab yet for that I think garage


Nope...but I'm finishing up a 30yd driveway for the same customer 2day....the building your talkin about gets delivered in a couple weeks...my guess, is that we'll pour that floor the first week in Nov.?...?....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh wow good for you sno . Time for chloride?


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1499713 said:


> Oh wow good for you sno . Time for chloride?


been using it for a couple weeks now...hot water some also.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah sno especially when temps are below 40's in the morning hours


----------



## jimmyzlc

*Weather*

Been watching the weather closely. Seems the El nino is crapping out which may be a good thing and allow colder air to push further south and the Greenland blocking seems to be gettin g in gear, any thoughts.

Who here has heard of the LRC model?


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1501734 said:


> Been watching the weather closely. Seems the El nino is crapping out which may be a good thing and allow colder air to push further south and the Greenland blocking seems to be gettin g in gear, any thoughts.
> 
> Who here has heard of the LRC model?


Even so the Greenland Block, from my reading, is hard to predict past 1-2 weeks.

Just sounds like a roll of the dice type of winter, anything goes.

.........


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1502473 said:


> Even so the Greenland Block, from my reading, is hard to predict past 1-2 weeks.
> 
> Just sounds like a roll of the dice type of winter, anything goes.
> 
> .........


Did you see Tom Skillings forcast. He has gone on to say this will be a Neutral Winter/ENSO and should be colder and hopefully snowier than average. Will see.

http://blog.chicagoweathercenter.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/FEATUREGRAPHIC101912.jpg


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1502473 said:


> Just sounds like a roll of the dice type of winter..........


I didnt know there was any other kind........and btw, whats your prediction for total accum in your area?payup....and how about the 2nd weekend of Nov for the gtg?(this is directed towards everyone....not just white gardens)



jimmyzlc;1502538 said:


> He has gone on to say this will be a Neutral Winter/ENSO and should be colder and hopefully snowier than average.


Thats what I'm betting $ on....so I sure hope so


----------



## awddsm1

I think the 2nd weekend is perfect. Usual place? Or does someone have a better idea...


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I'm good for that weekend


----------



## turn54

*2nd week in Nov. gtg*

count me in


----------



## jimmyzlc

Where is the meet an greet?


----------



## snocrete

jimmyzlc;1505995 said:


> Where is the meet an greet?


S.B. in E. Peoria

I take it the 2nd week of Nov is a go??? Who else is in?


----------



## snocrete

Fri or Sat?


----------



## Thomas.Creation

I'm good for Friday or Sat. And thats Silver Bullet for those trying to look up S.B.


----------



## White Gardens

I'm in, Saturday is good with me.

I'm predicting 18" of snow this year.Thumbs Up

....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1506108 said:


> I'm in, Saturday is good with me.
> 
> I'm predicting 18" of snow this year.Thumbs Up
> 
> ....


Saturday it is then...around 3 - 4 p.m. sound good to everyone? The owner has his own pizza recipe, and its pretty darn good.

I will call down there in the next few days and reserve the room if this sounds good.?.??..


----------



## JohnnyU

This Saturday 3-ish? I'm not sure what we have going on yet, but if I'm free and in town, I'll swing by!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1506951 said:


> This Saturday 3-ish? I'm not sure what we have going on yet, but if I'm free and in town, I'll swing by!


No....next saturday (not this coming sat.)


----------



## jimmyzlc

Ok got a question. Got two plows now, got someone I trust to run the other plow. Looking for opportunities outside my area to sub. Got insurance both ways.


----------



## White Gardens

Not sure what your question is?


.....


----------



## jimmyzlc

Looking for subbing opportunities.


----------



## snocrete

jimmyzlc;1510422 said:


> Looking for subbing opportunities.


Whats your service area?

So who all is going Sat?..........is 3 or 4 p.m. @ S.B. the plan?


----------



## Thomas.Creation

4-5 would work better for me.


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1510461 said:


> 4-5 would work better for me.


We'll say 4 then

Anyone else? Let us know, and I'll call it in 2moro or wed.


----------



## jimmyzlc

snocrete, I live in Pana. Got enough work for one truck not really two. I'd be willing to drive a couple hours for extra work.


----------



## snocrete

jimmyzlc;1510639 said:


> snocrete, I live in Pana. Got enough work for one truck not really two. I'd be willing to drive a couple hours for extra work.


"dieseltech" is in the decatur area....might want to look him up?...he came to a gtg last yr, seemed like a pretty good guy. He hasnt posted on the new weather thread this yr, so you could go back to last yrs thread and find him on there to send a p.m.

Seems like theres a guy from the springfield area thats posted a few times on our central IL weather thread also???....imo, the peoria area would be to far.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Thanks snocrete, ill try and look him up.


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*Hey Guys!*

Hey Guys, just checking in for another season. Would love to make a meet and greet but I don't make it to Peoria much. If you guys are ever in Springfield for the day let me know ahead of time and we can grab lunch and talk snow somewhere...


----------



## snocrete

MowingisMaddnes;1511533 said:


> Hey Guys, just checking in for another season. Would love to make a meet and greet but I don't make it to Peoria much. If you guys are ever in Springfield for the day let me know ahead of time and we can grab lunch and talk snow somewhere...


It was you that I remembered in the springfield area!

Like you, dont make it down your way much other than for sporting events a couple times a yr.......but the next time I do get down your way, I'm gonna stop at "The Den" to have some chili.


----------



## Thomas.Creation

4pm works see you guys then.


----------



## White Gardens

As badly as I want to come, I might not make it.:crying:

Between babysitter issues, and needing to work on a project to hopefully put me over the top to buy a plow for my F-150, I just don't think I'm going to be able to squeeze it in.


.......


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

snocrete;1511637 said:


> It was you that I remembered in the springfield area!
> 
> Like you, dont make it down your way much other than for sporting events a couple times a yr.......but the next time I do get down your way, I'm gonna stop at "The Den" to have some chili.


http://joerogerschili.com/ Joe Rogers Chili Den? Good stuff! Let me know before hand and I'll try and meet you thereThumbs Up


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1511957 said:


> As badly as I want to come, I might not make it.:crying:
> 
> Between babysitter issues, and needing to work on a project to hopefully put me over the top to buy a plow for my F-150, I just don't think I'm going to be able to squeeze it in.
> 
> .......


Oh you'll be fine....tell the old lady you have an important meeting in e. peoria.



MowingisMaddnes;1512076 said:


> http://joerogerschili.com/ Joe Rogers Chili Den? Good stuff! Let me know before hand and I'll try and meet you thereThumbs Up


After I clicked that link, my mouth started to waterThumbs Up.........will do mowingismadnes


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1512227 said:


> Oh you'll be fine....tell the old lady you have an important meeting in e. peoria.


That's the problem! She's working too!

Which in all honesty, is quite alright by me. Thumbs Up

I'm working out at the Farm House right now also. Doing the final hitching post ledge and that will be the icying on the cake out there.

This ledge sits over an old bric cistern also. All has to be done by had in order to not collapse the cistern as it was converted into a septic system about 120 years ago.

Hand digging, hand compacting of the CA6, and hand installing all the pavers. Basically instead of using a compactor over the top of the pavers when I'm done, I get to use a deadblow and beat in every single one.

Only good thing about this project is the payup

Time is also of the essence. I need to get the footer and first course done before we see freezing temps at night.

By the way, anyone ready for the snow Monday??????

..................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1512304 said:


> By the way, anyone ready for the snow Monday??????
> 
> ..................


Yep....loaded all the spreaders with salt & put the plows on 2day.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1512345 said:


> Yep....loaded all the spreaders with salt & put the plows on 2day.


Ha! I'm guessing your like me and not taking it seriously! Thumbs Up

.....


----------



## snocrete

Who's makin it to S.B. @ 4?


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*meet up...*

How did the meet up go? What are the predictions for the seasonpayup


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Well Mike and I had a good time.....


----------



## snocrete

Thomas.Creation;1515106 said:


> Well Mike and I had a good time.....


lol

.....................


----------



## White Gardens

Thomas.Creation;1515106 said:


> Well Mike and I had a good time.....


Were you guys the only two?

That sucks.

....


----------



## dieseltech

Ladies...been busy and not much time to converse yet. Sooo i missed the gtg, well sh*t. Looking forward to some snow this year for god sake! Lots of work this year between myself and subbing for a buddy so we will see how goes it. Had our first hard freeze of the season last night. Lets get it on!


----------



## pushingsnow

snocrete;1495252 said:


> Anybody looking, or know of anyone looking for work this winter? I need 1 or 2 more guys/gals for walks this yr. Thanks.


Where I'm looking 8158221247 also trying to get my own truck looking at a few at the moment


----------



## pushingsnow

Anybody around lasalle county area?


----------



## oakwood1

Hey hows everybody doin? Been stayin busy gettin eveything ready to roll. Got a new addition to the fleet too


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1520074 said:


> Hey hows everybody doin? Been stayin busy gettin eveything ready to roll. Got a new addition to the fleet too


Been super busy with leaf cleanups and hardscaping projects here. Hopefully will be finishing up the landscaping this next week and getting all the snow fighter equipment done by the end of the week. Need to get two leaf cleanups done in order to take the leaf box off the truck.

Mon-Tues has got me a bit nervous. Might be at least taking the tarp and back off the leaf box in order to put the salt spreader on for a potential small salt run. Needs new hydraulic couplers though, and I'm partially scared as to how that will go. I'll probably need to apply heat to the old ones to get them to come free at least on the truck side. Worst case scenario, I'll take a saw-zaw and cut the coupler to the point where I can get an impact gun on the hex section to break them free from the nipple ends.

Otherwise, I should be able to just slap the plow on when need be on the big truck. I should have the new strait blade ordered for the F-150 by Monday.

Was thinking about the buyers HD blade for the 150 along with timbrens for the front of the truck. I was contemplating a V-blade, but I think the strait will do better for residential driveways and might possible get the extension wings for it. Any Thoughts on the Buyers Plow?

........


----------



## White Gardens

Nice Spreader BTW Oakwood! Thumbs Up

Scratch the Mon-Tues event, looks like they've taken it out of the forecast.

Heck, I can't believe how warm it's supposed to be in the next 10 days.

Might still get a 130sq.ft sidewalk installed yet this season before it turns too cold.


......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nick a guy I know has the Dogg HD with there fold back wing extension and lives it and had had no problems he also has 2 Vee and there one that's like wideout and loves all if them with no problems or just a few minor ones . He has one 8.6 Vee and the new 7.6 Vee for the 1/2 ton and thinks it great


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1520488 said:


> Nick a guy I know has the Dogg HD with there fold back wing extension and lives it and had had no problems he also has 2 Vee and there one that's like wideout and loves all if them with no problems or just a few minor ones . He has one 8.6 Vee and the new 7.6 Vee for the 1/2 ton and thinks it great


Good to know. Thumbs Up

I want a V because the price point is good, but I've always noticed that a V doesn't back drag as well on driveways due to the edge wear. I think a strait blade with possible wings will be the way to go.

.....


----------



## snocrete

oakwood1;1520074 said:


> Hey hows everybody doin? Been stayin busy gettin eveything ready to roll. Got a new addition to the fleet too


Nice spreader...whats the capacity?



White Gardens;1520504 said:


> Good to know. Thumbs Up
> 
> I want a V because the price point is good, but I've always noticed that a V doesn't back drag as well on driveways due to the edge wear. I think a strait blade with possible wings will be the way to go.
> 
> .....


Nick, I got to thinking after we last talked(and reading these last few of your posts).....I always said if I put another plow on a 1/2 ton truck, it would be a Snoway w/ DP...all the reviews I've ever read about them lead me to believe they make a top notch plow for 1/2ton trucks....on top of the fact they have DP.....next best thing for a truck doing resi work after a backblade imo. I would definitely look into it.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Hey MowingisMadness, if you get back on here check your PM's


----------



## jimmyzlc

New reading material

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/lot/Winter outlook 2013 final.pdf


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1521176 said:


> Nick, I got to thinking after we last talked(and reading these last few of your posts).....I always said if I put another plow on a 1/2 ton truck, it would be a Snoway w/ DP...all the reviews I've ever read about them lead me to believe they make a top notch plow for 1/2ton trucks....on top of the fact they have DP.....next best thing for a truck doing resi work after a backblade imo. I would definitely look into it.


I've looked into it and have talked to the sno-way dealer locally.

I do like the idea of the down pressure for sure, but not sold on the fact that it's a little over 2k more than the buyers plow.

That and it's hard to find a good used snoway anywhere close.

......


----------



## snocrete

jimmyzlc;1521266 said:


> New reading material
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/lot/Winter outlook 2013 final.pdf


While I'll still read the occasional "long term" forecasts....i just dont get too excited about forecasts more than a week out.



White Gardens;1521445 said:


> I do like the idea of the down pressure for sure, but not sold on the fact that it's *a little over 2k more than the buyers plow*..


WOW!!...i did not know that.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1521475 said:


> While I'll still read the occasional "long term" forecasts....i just dont get too excited about forecasts more than a week out.
> 
> WOW!!...i did not know that.


Ya, new with the mount, wiring, etc... just a shade over 5k before tax. 5700 installed. 

For what it's worth, I'd rather save a few bucks. Last time I priced out a Western or Fisher it was a shade over 4k.

For the price, the Buyers seems like the way to go. I've always heard that they can keep their cost down because the corporation that owns Buyers has their own Iron foundries.

Not sure if that's true or not though.

As for the weather, NOAA has given equal chances of anything happening this year. Sounds like OK odds to me.

.......


----------



## White Gardens

I will say though Mike, I might call German Bliss before I decide on a plow and see if they have any deals on a Snoway plow.

Never hurts to try.

Thanks again for taking care of my wood.......:laughing:



.......


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1521563 said:


> I will say though Mike, I might call German Bliss before I decide on a plow and see if they have any deals on a Snoway plow.
> 
> Never hurts to try.
> 
> Thanks again for taking care of my wood.......:laughing:
> 
> .......


Sick basstard


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1521576 said:


> Sick basstard


Seriously though, you taking the logs and part of the brush made for a way better drive home.

Hope you get some use out of that mulberry wood. I need a shop with a wood-burning stove so I can keep that crap for myself.

...........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1521582 said:


> Seriously though, you taking the logs and part of the brush made for a way better drive home.
> 
> Hope you get some use out of that mulberry wood. I need a shop with a wood-burning stove so I can keep that crap for myself.
> 
> ...........


 No prob! Good talking with you 2day!....I plan on burning that brush 2moro, and maybe getting some wood split.?.?....gotta load up for a inside job starting on tues and get some running done 2moro....should be a big week....hope snow/ice holds off for 1 more week, and it looks so, but whateverpayup


----------



## White Gardens

Considering your shop is really not too far away, I might make some random trips over there this winter if I'm bored.

The way the weather has been and looking to be the next week, I might end up being really bored this winter.


.........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1521593 said:


> Considering your shop is really not too far away, I might make some random trips over there this winter if I'm bored.
> 
> The way the weather has been and looking to be the next week, I might end up being really bored this winter.
> 
> .........


anytime....just give me a call!


----------



## pushingsnow

In other ways he's saying have some beer cold lol


----------



## White Gardens

pushingsnow;1521642 said:


> In other ways he's saying have some beer cold lol


And that's why we need a like button for posts on this forum. Thumbs Up

Any snow in Peoria?

.......


----------



## snocrete

pushingsnow;1521642 said:


> In other ways he's saying have some beer cold lol


thats not a problem



White Gardens;1522135 said:


> Any snow in Peoria?..


no, but the radar looks that way. It must be really high up??..?.?.. because we arent even getting any precip.....plus its been mid 30's all day.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1522156 said:


> no, but the radar looks that way. It must be really high up??..?.?.. because we arent even getting any precip.....plus its been mid 30's all day.


Ya, figured as much. Didn't know if anything fell after the air possibly got saturated or if it's still too dry.

For being in the 30's today, it was a biting cold. We mowed about 5 places for the last time this season, and it sucked being on a mower.

............


----------



## dieseltech

well we are getting a nice little dusting tonight!


----------



## pushingsnow

I might still have a small chance at getting a plow truck before the snow who knows where I can find a good deal


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1522382 said:


> well we are getting a nice little dusting tonight!


Hope it was enough to get you motivated for winter.

Just in time for it to almost be 70 by Sunday also. :crying:

Looks like I've made a decision on a plow and will be picking it up on Thursday or so. Think I'm going forward with the Buyers HD strait blade.

Should do just fine for what I need. I was honestly thinking about getting the retractable wings for it, or a V-blade for that matter, but I think I'll just keep it a simple strait blade. The truck has 150,000 miles on it, and it's only an F-150 so I don't want to be over-doing it with that truck.

Mark Koenig sold me on the Buyers. Of course they also sell Western/Fisher and probably some other plows and he says that they've had less out-the-door problems with the Buyers over anything else they sell.

Also talked to the local Snoway dealer along with German Bliss in Peoria. I must have been quoting the install price of the Snoway as out-the-door, no installation was actually closer to 4300.00. Still though, by the time you figure Tax, it was going to be about 1500 more than the Buyers. And the way the weather has been already, I'm not holding my breath for a "good" winter.

........

........


----------



## snocrete

pushingsnow;1522577 said:


> I might still have a small chance at getting a plow truck before the snow who knows where I can find a good deal


I would be looking for them separately myself....find a truck that hasnt had a plow on it(or spreader)...then find gear to fit it.



White Gardens;1522664 said:


> Hope it was enough to get you motivated for winter.
> 
> Just in time for it to almost be 70 by Sunday also. :crying: *I'm not even commenting on this*
> 
> Looks like I've made a decision on a plow and will be picking it up on Thursday or so. Think I'm going forward with the Buyers HD strait blade.
> 
> Should do just fine for what I need. I was honestly thinking about getting the retractable wings for it, or a V-blade for that matter, but I think I'll just keep it a simple strait blade. The truck has 150,000 miles on it, and it's only an F-150 so I don't want to be over-doing it with that truck.
> 
> Mark Koenig sold me on the Buyers. Of course they also sell Western/Fisher and probably some other plows and he says that they've had less out-the-door problems with the Buyers over anything else they sell.
> 
> Also talked to the local Snoway dealer along with German Bliss in Peoria. I must have been quoting the install price of the Snoway as out-the-door, no installation was actually closer to 4300.00. Still though, by the time you figure Tax, it was going to be about 1500 more than the Buyers. And the way the weather has been already, I'm not holding my breath for a "good" winter.
> 
> ........
> 
> ........


Good to hear Nick!....and I think you'll be good w/o the wings...try it out for the winter and see how it goes. Are you installing it, our are they???

Congrats, and of course we'll be expecting pics soon.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1523093 said:


> Good to hear Nick!....and I think you'll be good w/o the wings...try it out for the winter and see how it goes. Are you installing it, our are they???
> 
> Congrats, and of course we'll be expecting pics soon.


I'll be doing the install. I've got a guy I've done work for in the past that has a heated shop and will probably do it there. Heck, if the weather stays nice, I'll do it in my driveway.

The money I save on the install will help with a few bills, along with any other things I need such as a set of Timbrens for the front, new hydraulic couplers for the salt spreader, and adding a new leaf spring to my big truck to get the front end up.

And pics will come!

As for the wings, plows have worked for a long time without wings, I'm sure having one without will be fine. That and when doing residentials, it seems like you hit the curb often when pushing the snow out of the way that you dragged out of a driveway.

I really need to figure out a pre-wetting system for my salt applications. I keep saying I'm going to do it, but it never seems to get done.

.......


----------



## JohnnyU

It's funny. I keep hearing two winter predictions....

"I hear it's going to be another warm dry winter."

-or-

"I hear we're in for a really bad snowy winter."


----------



## Cover Guy

JohnnyU;1523763 said:


> It's funny. I keep hearing two winter predictions....
> 
> "I hear it's going to be another warm dry winter."
> 
> -or-
> 
> "I hear we're in for a really bad snowy winter."


I would say let's shot for average then


----------



## White Gardens

Funniest prediction I've heard so far this year was from the NOAA.

Basically they said there is equal chances for any type of winter to occur.




.............


----------



## White Gardens

" The new phone book is here !, the new phone book is here!"

(I'll give someone a virtual brownie if they can tell me where that quote came from)

The plow is here, just need to take the time next week to get it installed. Ended up getting the timbren kit from Koenig also.

Of course, went with the Snow Dogg plow. Price point was just too good to pass up.

I also want to give a shout out to Koenig Body and Equipment. I dealt with Mark Koenig, and he seems like a real down to earth guy. Even being a small fish in a big pond, he gave me plenty of respect and his time to answer my questions.

I also talked to him about getting a quote for replacing the dump bed on my truck. Still mulling over that idea. He has some 9' foot dump beds in stock that he's trying to get rid of, but I measured my bed and I think it's an odd 10' bed. :crying: Might be more worth it to try and get a different truck. I'll have to think about it over the winter.


.........


----------



## White Gardens

Wouldn't have anything to do with the 60* Weather would it?

.....................


----------



## turn54

What's wrong with the bed Nick?


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1526695 said:


> What's wrong with the bed Nick?


Dude! What's Up! Long time no hear.

It's rotting out. Might be able to get a few more seasons out of it before I either need to replace it or Modify it into a flat-bed dump.

That and it's never been the same since I dropped a 5 ton boulder off the back of it last fall. :crying: Not one of my greatest moments.

........


----------



## turn54

mine is worn out and the sides are flexing out at the back. I asked Koenig how to fix and they told me buy a new bed. Relining it this week with 1/4" ar400. Going to make the square side corners into 45 degree after re-positioning. Hopefully it fixes the problem.


----------



## White Gardens

If you want to work on mine at any point, just let me know and I'll bring the truck over.


----------



## White Gardens

Mike!

Good news, your probably getting a distillery about 1 mile south of your shop. 

Once they get production going, I'll be bringing some over. Thumbs Up




...............


----------



## awddsm1

What?!? Did someone say party at Mike's?


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1531012 said:


> Mike!
> 
> Good news, your probably getting a distillery about 1 mile south of your shop.
> 
> Once they get production going, I'll be bringing some over.
> 
> ...............





awddsm1;1531015 said:


> What?!? Did someone say party at Mike's?


Not sure how I missed these posts, considering there from almost a week old:laughing: I would have been late for my own party......... But we have been busy up until this week....things are startin to slow down now. Our biggest week (yard wise) was last week, which is kind of crazy considering its Dec.

Not sure I know what your talking about Nick???? I know they put up a place across the highway from me a couple yrs ago....but a "new" distillery??? More info please


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1536106 said:


> Not sure I know what your talking about Nick???? I know they put up a place across the highway from me a couple yrs ago....but a "new" distillery??? More info please


My neighbor and his brother is opening a distillery where they will be making legal moonshine!  The lease isn't final yet, but it looks like they'll be signing it by the end of the week unless it falls through.

Once they get production going I'm buying a case and opening a speak-easy in your shop.

It's going to be called Snowcrete's speak easy, "liquor in the front, poker in the rear". 

............


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1536391 said:


> My neighbor and his brother is opening a distillery where they will be making legal moonshine!  The lease isn't final yet, but it looks like they'll be signing it by the end of the week unless it falls through.
> 
> Once they get production going I'm buying a case and opening a speak-easy in your shop.
> 
> It's going to be called Snowcrete's speak easy, "liquor in the front, poker in the rear".
> 
> ............


:laughing:


----------



## awddsm1

I almost spit mt dew all over my computer reading that white.... Thanks! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Guys hope your turkey day was good and hope your (WINTER)  is good some how.Glad to see Snow is still busy in crete and Nick hope your still doing Scapes since weather has been so nice and WARM:realmad:' Here is a freindof mine on here's New plow
OLDOGG 9.6 SS with wings


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1536629 said:


> I almost spit mt dew all over my computer reading that white.... Thanks!


No problem. Thumbs Up



DIRISHMAN;1536701 said:


> Hey Guys hope your turkey day was good and hope your (WINTER)  is good some how.Glad to see Snow is still busy in crete and Nick hope your still doing Scapes since weather has been so nice and WARM:realmad:' Here is a freindof mine on here's New plow
> OLDOGG 9.6 SS with wings


Been relatively busy with landscaping though it's slowed way down of course.

That thing is a beast of a plow!

............


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Snow soon guys?


----------



## Cover Guy

Lets hope so


----------



## cfpd0707

Looking at the temps I'm not sure if I believe them or not yet. Lets hope they are right... Or wrong and we get more!


----------



## White Gardens

I see a possible salt run, but not holding my breath for anything more unfortunately.



...............


----------



## White Gardens

I got the flippin flu!!!!!!!! 

And I had a flu shot earlier this year.... That was a waste.

Looking like less than an inch here. I'll probably roll out of bed just long enough to do a quick salt run and come home and back to bed.


.............


----------



## snocrete

..........................................................................................................................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1542618 said:


> I got the flippin flu!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I had a flu shot earlier this year.... That was a waste.
> 
> Looking like less than an inch here. I'll probably roll out of bed just long enough to do a quick salt run and come home and back to bed.
> 
> .............


That sucks Nick....my son is just getting over being sick..hope I dont get it!.....I didnt get a flu shot, so I should be good

Looks like 1-2 in 2moro???? High winds might cause some drifting that may need cleaned up??? We'll see???? Lookin promising to at least throw salt.

Also, I know some of you might be a little young to be considered part of these generations.....but I think most here will appreciate it-----


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1536701 said:


> Hey Guys hope your turkey day was good and hope your (WINTER)  is good some how.Glad to see Snow is still busy in crete and Nick hope your still doing Scapes since weather has been so nice and WARM:realmad:' Here is a freindof mine on here's New plow
> OLDOGG 9.6 SS with wings


Yep, saw that thing when he first posted it...very nice...wish they made the wideout w/SS.

Looks like you might get a decent amount 2moro DirishmanThumbs Up


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1542618 said:


> I got the flippin flu!!!!!!!!
> 
> And I had a flu shot earlier this year.... That was a waste.
> 
> Looking like less than an inch here. I'll probably roll out of bed just long enough to do a quick salt run and come home and back to bed.
> 
> .............


Good luck feeling better, I've had it for a week body aches, no energy, stuffy head, cough just can't shake it.

Good luck on the salt run, don't think I'll see anything out of this, but maybe Wednesday next week will see something.


----------



## White Gardens

They've now changed the snow total for our area.

1"-2"

Now, I find it really hard to believe that with the pavement temps where there at that will have anything more than an 1" stick, but looks like we'll be doing something regardless.

I woke up about 4 am, drank water, took some advil cold and sinus, and more Tamaflu that was prescribed to me. Then ended up waking up at 8am and soaked with sweat, so I'm sure I had a fever that broke.

Then on top of it, I deal with cluster headaches and the flu I got is making them come on occasionally.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluster_headache










Luckily, I've got two guys that will be in the Ford, one plowing and the other doing sidewalks if we get two inches. Worst case scenario, I'll be doing my commercial accounts tonight.

...........


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1543192 said:


> They've now changed the snow total for our area.
> 
> 1"-2"
> 
> Now, I find it really hard to believe that with the pavement temps where there at that will have anything more than an 1" stick, but looks like we'll be doing something regardless.
> 
> I woke up about 4 am, drank water, took some advil cold and sinus, and more Tamaflu that was prescribed to me. Then ended up waking up at 8am and soaked with sweat, so I'm sure I had a fever that broke.
> 
> Then on top of it, I deal with cluster headaches and the flu I got is making them come on occasionally.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cluster_headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, I've got two guys that will be in the Ford, one plowing and the other doing sidewalks if we get two inches. Worst case scenario, I'll be doing my commercial accounts tonight.
> 
> ...........


You must be my twin up north. I to suffer from cluster headaches. Could feel the beast beating on the back of ny right eye when I got up. I can always tell when the air pressure is going to drop. Good luck with the snow, even an inch with the wind will create some work.


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1543271 said:


> You must be my twin up north. I to suffer from cluster headaches. Could feel the beast beating on the back of ny right eye when I got up. I can always tell when the air pressure is going to drop. Good luck with the snow, even an inch with the wind will create some work.


I've had the "shadow" all day and on and off where it's kicked in. Normally they aren't that bad and go away after a 12 liter/minute oxygen treatment, but I think this flu is what is really making it worse.

Ended up taking my imitrex as the O2 treatments weren't keeping it away. Trying to get a few thing buttoned up just in case and I needed it gone to function.

I don't like taking imitrex as much as possible as you aren't supposed to use it more than 3-4 times in a 4 week period, and I want to only use it when it's really needed such as the middle of a plowing event.

Luckily when I'm plowing or working in general, it's not an issue. I don't know if the the adrenaline or just a higher heart rate that helps, but usually after an event and I start to relax is when one kicks in.

What's crazy is that I go the whole summer without a headache, as soon as fall rolls around, I start getting shadows. Winter time isn't too bad, but when I do a lot of plowing and my sleep is messed up, then that's when they come back. Spring isn't too bad with the only occasional bout.

............


----------



## jimmyzlc

I'm right there with yeah. I only get nine pills for the month so I have to be careful. And fall and spring are my worst times with the weather flipping so much.

The second day I had the flu I had a migraine and slept a good part of the day.

We are under a blizzard Warning down here, but I don't think we will see more than a half and inch, so it must be for the visiability and slickness. I don't forsee much drifting with a half an inch. You may get more up there.


----------



## White Gardens

Snowing pretty good up here, looks like it might be done around 8pm now instead of midnight.

Not sticking to the pavement, but it's white out there!

Jimmy, do you use oxygen at all for treating your headaches? If you don't, you should look into it, it works pretty good.


............


----------



## awddsm1

Snowing and blowing like crazy here. Quick salt run to keep things clear as long as possible, but I think it's going to be a loosing battle til the winds calms.


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1543447 said:


> Snowing pretty good up here, looks like it might be done around 8pm now instead of midnight.
> 
> Not sticking to the pavement, but it's white out there!
> 
> Jimmy, do you use oxygen at all for treating your headaches? If you don't, you should look into it, it works pretty good.
> 
> ............


When i first started getting them the doctor gave them to me in the office, but I have never used it as a cure so to speak. How do you go about getting oxygen?


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1543527 said:


> Snowing and blowing like crazy here. Quick salt run to keep things clear as long as possible, but I think it's going to be a loosing battle til the winds calms.


Ya, the winds were crazy. I was out way longer than I intended but it went well regardless.

The snow had melted and re-froze, so pushing the big lot I do was creepy as it sounded like glass breaking.



jimmyzlc;1543650 said:


> When i first started getting them the doctor gave them to me in the office, but I have never used it as a cure so to speak. How do you go about getting oxygen?


My neurologist prescribed it to me. Then a home health care provider brought out a machine that I use and also a tank to take with me if I travel.

It works great, makes it go away in about 5-10 minutes. If it's just a random cluster, then it will usually stay gone. If I go through the occasional severe cycle, then it only last for 2 hours.

..........


----------



## jimmyzlc

I'll have to check with family doctor, thanks for the info.


----------



## White Gardens

jimmyzlc;1544257 said:


> I'll have to check with family doctor, thanks for the info.


Also, I take Verapamil as a preventative. It's actually a blood pressure medicine, but does work as a preventative to having cluster headaches.

.........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1544424 said:


> Also, I take Verapamil as a preventative. It's actually a blood pressure medicine, but does work as a preventative to having cluster headaches.
> 
> .........


Never even heard of this stuff before??? sounds like it sucks....hope your feeling better Nick.

This storm was great, other than the fact I dealt with spreaders acting up the whole time. :realmad:.. The dump spreader I knew wasnt gonna be a big deal to get running right(bad connection/corrosion @ main plug), it was just the fact of limping through the rest of the storm, then getting it inside and fixed......but the Vbox in my newer truck is having issues. Not quite sure exactly what it is, but have some good ideas. Switched controllers & gonna "test" it 2moro, then go from there.....worse case scenario, it needs the auger motor rebuilt and possibly a new tranny.

I need to catch up on some sleep...I think I've got 3-4 hrs sleep, since getting up yesterday at 6 or 630a.m.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1544560 said:


> Never even heard of this stuff before??? sounds like it sucks....hope your feeling better Nick.
> 
> This storm was great, other than the fact I dealt with spreaders acting up the whole time. :realmad:.. The dump spreader I knew wasnt gonna be a big deal to get running right(bad connection/corrosion @ main plug), it was just the fact of limping through the rest of the storm, then getting it inside and fixed......but the Vbox in my newer truck is having issues. Not quite sure exactly what it is, but have some good ideas. Switched controllers & gonna "test" it 2moro, then go from there.....worse case scenario, it needs the auger motor rebuilt and possibly a new tranny.
> 
> I need to catch up on some sleep...I think I've got 3-4 hrs sleep, since getting up yesterday at 6 or 630a.m.


It does suck, but sometimes I tell my clients I'm a tortured artist and it helps land me some nice jobs. :laughing:

That sucks having issues. Hopefully you can get them worked out.

What's up with you tomorrow crete? I'll be at Koenig at 8am. My hydrolics for the plow is acting super goofy and I'm just going to have them diagnose it rather than me guess what the issue is. Might take them a couple of hours. They are going to hook up a flow meter to my pump and see if that is the issue. If not, then they'll keep looking.

Need to get it fixed asap.

.........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1544571 said:


> It does suck, but sometimes I tell my clients I'm a tortured artist and it helps land me some nice jobs. :laughing:
> 
> That sucks having issues. Hopefully you can get them worked out.
> 
> What's up with you tomorrow crete? I'll be at Koenig at 8am. My hydrolics for the plow is acting super goofy and I'm just going to have them diagnose it rather than me guess what the issue is. Might take them a couple of hours. They are going to hook up a flow meter to my pump and see if that is the issue. If not, then they'll keep looking.
> 
> Need to get it fixed asap.
> 
> .........


Give me a call when you get there...I'm gonna try and sleep in a bit 2moro, planning on heading out of the house around 8-830 and will be right down the road from there....hopefully I dont end up back at my shop pulling the vbox out of the new truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe you guys will get lucky


----------



## jimmyzlc

White Gardens;1544424 said:


> Also, I take Verapamil as a preventative. It's actually a blood pressure medicine, but does work as a preventative to having cluster headaches.
> 
> .........


Same hear, but for HBP and for the added benefit for Cluster headaches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lucky sob's


----------



## jimmyzlc

Hopefully this holds true.

http://wxcaster4.com/gis-gfs-snow-overlays3.php3?BASEHR=18Z&STATIONID=LSX

Then a chance for a New Years Eve/New Years day storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There is another Friday night Saturday first coming thru mid IL


----------



## White Gardens

I'm actually watching tonight's weather. We've got a chance for some freezing drizzle.

As of right now, they are calling for a dusting of snow on xmas day.

After that, Saturday is up in the air.




....................


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1545794 said:


> lucky sob's


that 1 looks to be going just south of me



1olddogtwo;1545919 said:


> There is another Friday night Saturday first coming thru mid IL


Where did you see that?


----------



## snocrete

jimmyzlc;1545910 said:


> Then a chance for a New Years Eve/New Years day storm.


I did see some predictions of that



White Gardens;1545979 said:


> I'm actually watching tonight's weather. We've got a chance for some freezing drizzle.
> 
> As of right now, they are calling for a dusting of snow on xmas day.
> 
> ....................


 Where are some of you getting your info? I havent heard/seen any of this?


----------



## snocrete

1olddogtwo;1545919 said:


> There is another Friday night Saturday first coming thru mid IL


correction.....I did see a "slight" chance of light flurries maybe fri night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fragments of snow......


----------



## Raymond S.

Where do you guys suggest for getting updated tracks of storms? I visit John Dee's site but other than that I've pretty much relied on weatherunderground and weatherchannel, along with our local meteorologist. They're not real accurate for future tracks a couple days out.


----------



## jimmyzlc

snocrete;1545983 said:


> I did see some predictions of that
> 
> Where are some of you getting your info? I havent heard/seen any of this?


Here is where I watch.

http://westernusawx.info/forums/index.php?showforum=52http://snowday1.wordpress.com/

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?CityName=Pana&state=IL&site=ILX&lat=39.3866&lon=-89.0785

http://www.wxcaster.com/models_main.htm

http://snowday1.wordpress.com/


----------



## White Gardens

Here you go Mike, wake up! LOL

The 25-26 might give us a dusting, Peoria might be spared. Southern tracking storm and we'll be on the Northern edges.


----------



## White Gardens

Mike, I also have been keeping up with our local airport.


----------



## White Gardens

Marcus is also the man! He really does a great job of keep his social media pages up to par and constantly updating them when it gets closer to a storm.

https://www.facebook.com/WMBDMarcusBailey

...........


----------



## JohnnyU

Looks like you guys to the South and East will be having some fun today.... Nothing here...


----------



## jimmyzlc

Ended up being about 50 miles from the snow axis, talk about disappoiting.


----------



## jimmyzlc

Got to push and throw a little salt last night. Got close to two inches.


----------



## White Gardens

Nothing up here whatsoever. Looks like Monday might be our next chance at something.




..................


----------



## jimmyzlc

Taylorville just 15 minutes away didn't see anything. I hope they are right on Monday, they blew it on the one Wednesday. We where not supposed to get anything last night, but it pushed just far enough north it snowed for about 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1550865 said:


> Nothing up here whatsoever. Looks like Monday might be our next chance at something.
> 
> ..................


Thats what it looks like...sure hope so.

Its been flurrying here, for over an hr....but dont think its going to really do anything though.


----------



## jjacobs

Finally thought I would post. We do our plowing in Washington, but have several mowing/maint. accounts in Bloomington.
Really hoping to see some turn in the weather patterns, temps are ok, but streams are going around us.


----------



## snocrete

jjacobs;1550953 said:


> Finally thought I would post. We do our plowing in Washington, but have several mowing/maint. accounts in Bloomington.
> Really hoping to see some turn in the weather patterns, temps are ok, but streams are going around us.


Welcome!...what kind of snow work do you guys do? comm.?..resi? Are you based out of the Washington area?

And yes, we've been missed by bands to the north and south....its like it splits right when it gets to the Miss.:realmad:


----------



## jjacobs

I have a smaller sized business, I just have 1 plow truck. (03 F250 with 8-2 boss v) All commercial plowing accounts, started out scooping by hand at Peoria shopping mall, that was 10 years ago. Had a plow now for about 6 years. I'm glad to be in a truck and not out in it. 
I live in Eureka, which is east of washington. I started following this thread back in 2011 and always find an interest viewing you fellows input, especially since its central il.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Storm is looking real good for you guys on Wednesday. Lucky!


----------



## Cover Guy

I hope I can get a couple inches in champaign but I would take a salt run at least


----------



## snocrete

jjacobs;1551366 said:


> I have a smaller sized business, I just have 1 plow truck. (03 F250 with 8-2 boss v) All commercial plowing accounts, started out scooping by hand at Peoria shopping mall, that was 10 years ago. Had a plow now for about 6 years. I'm glad to be in a truck and not out in it.
> I live in Eureka, which is east of washington. I started following this thread back in 2011 and always find an interest viewing you fellows input, especially since its central il.


Thats cool....glad you've enjoyedThumbs Up Hopefully we'll see you around more now!



Pushin 2 Please;1551441 said:


> Storm is looking real good for you guys on Wednesday. Lucky!


Hope your right....But I thought Mon looked better???...but I havent checked the forecast since earlier today..



Cover Guy;1551448 said:


> I hope I can get a couple inches in champaign but I would take a salt run at least


I'm with ya...something would be better than this. I was only asking for an "avg" winter this yr...and at this point, we're behind.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1551441 said:


> Storm is looking real good for you guys on Wednesday. Lucky!


Ron's my crazy buddy, he is learning what days follow each other.


----------



## White Gardens

Right now, Inaccuweather is only calling for an inch for us around the Bloomington area.

Temps during the day on Monday are supposed to be right at 32*. I have a feeling even if it does snow, it will melt off the pavement if it doesn't come down fast enough.


......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1551441 said:


> Storm is looking real good for you guys on Wednesday. Lucky!


Sorry, I meant Monday. Lack of sleep due to 6 month old baby, NOT snow!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1551597 said:


> Sorry, I meant Monday. Lack of sleep due to 6 month old baby, NOT snow!


6 week old!


----------



## snocrete

Pushin 2 Please;1551597 said:


> Sorry, I meant Monday. Lack of sleep due to 6 month old baby, NOT snow!





Pushin 2 Please;1551604 said:


> 6 week old!


lol....no problem....been there...congratsThumbs Up....get some sleep:salute:


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1551591 said:


> Right now, Inaccuweather is only calling for an inch for us around the Bloomington area.
> 
> Temps during the day on Monday are supposed to be right at 32*. I have a feeling even if it does snow, it will melt off the pavement if it doesn't come down fast enough.
> 
> ......


1in here also Nick. The high is 31 according to the weather channel, and 32 according to inaccuweather. But its only gonna be there(high temp) for maybe an hour, from what it looks like to me???? Might actually get a full salt run out of it???


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1551742 said:


> 1in here also Nick. The high is 31 according to the weather channel, and 32 according to inaccuweather. But its only gonna be there(high temp) for maybe an hour, from what it looks like to me???? Might actually get a full salt run out of it???


Hovering just around freezing here over-night. As soon as the sun comes up, I'm sure we'll get some melt on the pavement during the day tomorrow as the storm rolls in.

My prediction is the first half to 3/4" of snow will pretty well melt during the day. After about 3pm, I see a good stick and we might get 1/2"-1" on the pavement through the evening and into the over-night hours.

Just a prediction, I'll probably be wrong.

............


----------



## JohnnyU

It's been snowing here since about 11 this morning. We have a little coverage on the grass, but not hardly anything on the pavement. Bummer.


----------



## jjacobs

We got about a half inch on pavement here in Eureka, as long as system doesn't break up should get our 1 inch trigger.


----------



## White Gardens

Close to two inches here. Some drives were melting and some weren't. We will at least go check the route and see what needs done. I know there will be a few places in bloomington to do, and out here in Danvers there is more snow than in town.



.................


----------



## jjacobs

So the blob of snow out west spost to hit us? looks like a fair sized round of precip. Or is it coming up from south?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well happy new year guys hope all is well 
BE SAFE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Congrats on the snow guys. Lucky! Happy New Year.


----------



## White Gardens

Taking a short break, then heading back out to do my commercial accounts, just a handful and hopefully I'll be up before the sun rises.


............


----------



## White Gardens

Done.

Let me tell you, a warm can of coke works wonders in a pinch.......


..............


----------



## jjacobs

Didn't get our inch in Washington, salt did the trick on most, scraped a couple lots. Happy New Year, may God Bless us all in 2013.


----------



## snocrete

jjacobs;1553602 said:


> Didn't get our inch in Washington, salt did the trick on most, scraped a couple lots. Happy New Year, may God Bless us all in 2013.


Got a full salt run out of this....cant complain....good way to start the new yr.

Happy New Year to all of you guy alsoThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Snow hope all is good . Heck as much warm weather we had you still doin Crete ? Was diggin the other day and ground is only 2-4 in solid frozen not even down to to frostline yet


----------



## JohnnyU

Happy new year to all! Here's to hoping there's snow in the new year!


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1553892 said:


> Hey Snow hope all is good . Heck as much warm weather we had you still doin Crete ? Was diggin the other day and ground is only 2-4 in solid frozen not even down to to frostline yet


Not much really....got a little inside work next week, then maybe the next week also, but not sure. Not a big deal though, because it seems we keep busy enough this time of yr with other stuff, and of course snow( IF IT SNOWS:realmad. On top of that, Dec was the biggest month of the yr for me in 2012payup...so I'm ready for some down time...I dont have a problem figuring out ways to enjoy it:salute:



JohnnyU;1554063 said:


> Happy new year to all! Here's to hoping there's snow in the new year!


Might have some used T190 tracks for you in the spring?..??...


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1554063 said:


> Happy new year to all! Here's to hoping there's snow in the new year!


Pffffffft.

If you look at the long range forecast, it looks like we will be hitting close to 40 within the next ten days.

On top of it, they are predicting another above average March for temps.

...............


----------



## White Gardens

Lets see here, lets tally up the damage after the storm.

I think I figured out the problem with my Hydro system on my truck. Right now I think it's either the serpentine belt that needs replaced (ordered 3 days ago, not in yet), the clutch on the pump is going out, or the pump is actually going bad even though it tested good at Koenig.

I'm in touch with LON on plowsite and he's going to help me get it assessed.

As for the ford..........

4wd isn't working. 




................


----------



## Cover Guy

White Gardens;1554431 said:


> Pffffffft.
> 
> If you look at the long range forecast, it looks like we will be hitting close to 40 within the next ten days.
> 
> On top of it, they are predicting another above average March for temps.
> 
> ...............


Well I would love another march like last year with no snow its nice to get started early working on automatic pool covers and my guys would like to get back to work since were not plowing


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1554431 said:


> Pffffffft.
> 
> If you look at the long range forecast, it looks like we will be hitting close to 40 within the next ten days.
> 
> *I'll say it again, I dont trust **** about a forecast more than a few days out*
> 
> On top of it, they are predicting another above average March for temps.
> 
> ...............


If we have a March like 2012's, I'll be a happy camper if this winter turns out to be like last.payup



White Gardens;1554439 said:


> Lets see here, lets tally up the damage after the storm.
> 
> I think I figured out the problem with my Hydro system on my truck. Right now I think it's either the serpentine belt that needs replaced (ordered 3 days ago, not in yet), the clutch on the pump is going out, or the pump is actually going bad even though it tested good at Koenig.
> 
> I'm in touch with LON on plowsite and he's going to help me get it assessed.
> 
> As for the ford..........
> 
> 4wd isn't working.
> 
> ................


That sucks! Sorry to hear Nick....you thinking new dump for 2013?


----------



## White Gardens

purplebou


snocrete;1554506 said:


> If we have a March like 2012's, I'll be a happy camper if this winter turns out to be like last.payup
> 
> That sucks! Sorry to hear Nick....you thinking new dump for 2013?


I had the best month of march ever last season in terms of landscaping. As for snow it seems like it's a waining month and you might get one good heavy wet snow fall if your lucky.I'd rather be balls to the wall landscaping.

I don't know about the truck. No plans in the works right now for changing. I'm either A.) going to keep it around till it dies, B.) turn it in into a flatbed dump and keep it around, C.) keep using it until the dump bed turns into swiss cheese and then sell the truck.....

Don't know for sure. If I want to keep it a viable truck, then I'll have to replace the dump bed and sandblast and paint the frame. But then is that really worth it?

This summer season will be a deciding factor. My web-page is almost done and I'm going to be doing some blogging in order to keeep it on the first page of search results and on top of it I already have about 2 months worth of work lined up for just me and my guy, so I'll probably will be hiring at least one more person.

Then, the David Davis mansion has thier yearly garden walk and they've asked the owner of the farm house if she is willing to use her property as the featured garden on the tour this year, and that would be huge publicity. The garden walk is a big deal around here and generates over 40k in revenue for the mansion.

On top of that........ I had one guy just contact me for a potential 150k landscaping project. If I can sell it, I'd definitively would need some temps to come in to help knock it out. The only bad part about large projects is the time it takes to do them and any other potential work getting put on hold and the potential for loosing clients.

So, as for the truck

.....................
.............................

...................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1554536 said:


> purplebou
> 
> I had the best month of march ever last season in terms of landscaping. As for snow it seems like it's a waining month and you might get one good heavy wet snow fall if your lucky.I'd rather be balls to the wall landscaping.
> 
> I don't know about the truck. No plans in the works right now for changing. I'm either A.) going to keep it around till it dies, B.) turn it in into a flatbed dump and keep it around, C.) keep using it until the dump bed turns into swiss cheese and then sell the truck.....
> 
> Don't know for sure. If I want to keep it a viable truck, then I'll have to replace the dump bed and sandblast and paint the frame. But then is that really worth it?
> 
> This summer season will be a deciding factor. My web-page is almost done and I'm going to be doing some blogging in order to keeep it on the first page of search results and on top of it I already have about 2 months worth of work lined up for just me and my guy, so I'll probably will be hiring at least one more person.
> 
> Then, the David Davis mansion has thier yearly garden walk and they've asked the owner of the farm house if she is willing to use her property as the featured garden on the tour this year, and that would be huge publicity. The garden walk is a big deal around here and generates over 40k in revenue for the mansion.
> 
> On top of that........ I had one guy just contact me for a potential 150k landscaping project. If I can sell it, I'd definitively would need some temps to come in to help knock it out. The only bad part about large projects is the time it takes to do them and any other potential work getting put on hold and the potential for loosing clients.
> 
> So, as for the truck
> 
> .....................
> .............................
> 
> ...................


Sounds like lots of good things to look forward to this yr NickThumbs Up

As for the truck...you're really the only one that knows whats best for you...but taking the plunge sooner than later would be what I would suggest...but thats just me. A nice 1ton dump truck is such an essential tool for you. Like I've told you, if I could only have 1 truck, it would be a 1ton dump.


----------



## erkoehler

No snow, bored? Come out to the Chicago Boat Show, 9-13 at McCormick place!


----------



## awddsm1

Sounds like things are looking good for you there white... If you need help a couple days a week over the warmer months, give me a shout. I'll be down to just a couple days a week of work after giving up my big account.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1554615 said:


> Sounds like things are looking good for you there white... If you need help a couple days a week over the warmer months, give me a shout. I'll be down to just a couple days a week of work after giving up my big account.


Man, that's great to know.

Things are looking up, but my biggest fear is handling it all, finding good help considering the job and the fact it's seasonal, and just being smart enough with it all to make something of it and not squander away a good opportunity to expand.

Basically all your standard fears of expanding a business, and ultimately knowing you need to trust people to do the work while you try to run the ship.

.....


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1554271 said:


> Might have some used T190 tracks for you in the spring?..??...


Sounds good Mike, let me know!



White Gardens;1554431 said:


> Pffffffft.
> 
> If you look at the long range forecast, it looks like we will be hitting close to 40 within the next ten days.
> 
> On top of it, they are predicting another above average March for temps.


We should all move down to Southern Illinois, they seem to be making out alright with the current Jet Stream...



White Gardens;1554439 said:


> I think I figured out the problem with my Hydro system on my truck. Right now I think it's either the serpentine belt that needs replaced (ordered 3 days ago, not in yet), the clutch on the pump is going out, or the pump is actually going bad even though it tested good at Koenig.
> 
> I'm in touch with LON on plowsite and he's going to help me get it assessed.


What are the symptoms of your hydro system? Have you changed fluid and filters? Filters are huge issues for us, especially when tanks start getting older, etc.



White Gardens said:


> As for the ford..........
> 
> 4wd isn't working.


Not real familiar with the newer Fords, but I'd put my money on a fuse or front axle actuator (similar to the older GM issues).


----------



## jimmyzlc

snocrete;1553859 said:


> Got a full salt run out of this....cant complain....good way to start the new yr.
> 
> Happy New Year to all of you guy alsoThumbs Up


Where do you purchase your salt?


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1554738 said:


> What are the symptoms of your hydro system? Have you changed fluid and filters? Filters are huge issues for us, especially when tanks start getting older, etc.


It started with the plow not moving very well, especially at idle. Took it to Koenig after the first little storm and the pump read fine on pressure and flow.

The filter was replaced last winter along with new fluid. The system worked fine the few times it was used last winter.

Just the other night at the end of the night, my dump bed with a full load wouldn't hardly go up and even giving the truck a dose of throttle didn't help. It almost "skipped" a couple of times as it was going up.

Then I had a salt jam in the auger of the spreader. The pump or clutch on the pump wasn't allowing enough pressure in the system to by-pass the valve in the cab. That's when I busted out the can of coke to soak the salt at the end of the auger where I had a small chunk freeze from the earlier run in the day.

New serpentine belt was ordered about a week ago now and should be in tomorrow hopefully. That and I'm going to dead head one of the valves and have my neighbor watch to pump to see if it's just the belt slipping or if it's the clutch that is slipping.

Being 11 years old or better, I wouldn't be surprised if it's the clutch.

.......................


----------



## turn54

Nick, same hydraulic system from same manufacturer as you and I had the exact same problem last year. Thought it was the clutch, then thought belt was slipping. Ended up being wrong hydraulic oil. I tried using the hydraulic oil our mixers use (iso 68), when I switched it down to iso 46, the system worked better and faster even on 7 deg. days like today. Would probably recommend iso 32, but I didn't have that available to me in bulk. Not sure if this helps, just thought I might throw it out.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1555401 said:


> Nick, same hydraulic system from same manufacturer as you and I had the exact same problem last year. Thought it was the clutch, then thought belt was slipping. Ended up being wrong hydraulic oil. I tried using the hydraulic oil our mixers use (iso 68), when I switched it down to iso 46, the system worked better and faster even on 7 deg. days like today. Would probably recommend iso 32, but I didn't have that available to me in bulk. Not sure if this helps, just thought I might throw it out.


Dang it......

I'll see what the clutch and belt are doing first. The thing with mine was I was getting an occasional squeak when it was struggling.

But thanks for the info Steve, I'll check into it and see if I need to switch out the fluid. If everything else seems to be running fine, then I'll go with a lighter weight. I just used standard hydro oil and thought I did my homework for the temp range and usage. Just must be the system and how it rolls.

I'll probably be calling Motion Industries tomorrow morning and seeing who in the area has the oil I need.

Thanks. Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

The thing that sucks about changing the oil is that it's going to be 100 bucks or better unless I can find a deal. :crying:



...............


----------



## turn54

If everything else checks out. I can check the price and pass the savings on to you if your interested and in the east peoria area. We buy ISO46 in bulk (300 gallons at a time). Before i made the switch, Koenig told me to just mix some ATF into the system as it would thin out the oil. Not sure I would try this, but they seem to be pretty knowledgeable about the situation.


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1555514 said:


> If everything else checks out. I can check the price and pass the savings on to you if your interested and in the east peoria area. We buy ISO46 in bulk (300 gallons at a time). Before i made the switch, Koenig told me to just mix some ATF into the system as it would thin out the oil. Not sure I would try this, but they seem to be pretty knowledgeable about the situation.


Thanks man!

I'll be trying to get everything assessed and give you a call in a day or two. The ford goes to get diagnosed tomorrow morning so I'll be dealing with that also.

Nick.

......


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1555514 said:


> If everything else checks out. I can check the price and pass the savings on to you if your interested and in the east peoria area. We buy ISO46 in bulk (300 gallons at a time). Before i made the switch, Koenig told me to just mix some ATF into the system as it would thin out the oil. Not sure I would try this, but they seem to be pretty knowledgeable about the situation.


Thanks man!

I'll be trying to get everything assessed and give you a call in a day or two. The ford goes to get diagnosed tomorrow morning so I'll be dealing with that also.

Also, if you are interested, I found a tailgate tank that 80-100 gallons for a pre-wetting system. There might be a second one available also. I have to go up to Dixon to get it, part of me is not sure if the one I pick up is going to work for what I want, but might work for you if you want it. I need to get it and see first.

Nick.

......


----------



## oakwood1

Haven't been on here much lately. How's everyone doin? Any of you guys have any experiance with the Kage pushers? I've only seen one around peoria, lookin' for someone to see how they like it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey oak wood I went to demo one and was pretty impressed. But a freind if mine in our thread says he looked at em and said there pretty well built . But went ahead and use that HLA wing for his skids and loaders . It's kinda like the wideout with actuating wings . The only thing I liked about the Kage us that it pivots like a plow left and right . He also said the HLA us almost as much as the Kage ??? Hope it helps a little GOOD LUCK just to bad not enough snow


----------



## oakwood1

Yea ive looked at the Kage the last two years at the GIE expo in Louisville, looked at it a little more in depth this year since we have a lot that warrent the use of it. I was really impressed with the construction, built like a tank. I like the oscilation like a plow, but the capacity of a box. Theres only one company in my neck of the woods using one that I know of, would like to talk to them but i dont know them.


----------



## oakwood1

Also since im sitting here bored out of my mind, and i dont have any good snow pics to show off yet, how about a few old pics from summer. When your buddy wants to go four wheelin' at three in the morning, chances are it won't end well. 5 trucks, one jeep, 4 broken tow hooks, three broken straps, two flat tires, a bent rim, a blown rear end, and 12 hours later we managed to get out


----------



## snocrete

jimmyzlc;1555276 said:


> Where do you purchase your salt?


bulk or bagged?


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

Just thought I would introduce myself. I'm Eric and own a small construction company here in Lincoln. I have two quads with plows and hope to have a few residential contracts here shortly to get me started. Possibly a plow on the 1 ton before winters end.

Also the guy above me (snocrete) happens to be my cousin so lets hope he teaches me a few things.


----------



## awddsm1

Robinson_Cnst;1556495 said:


> Also the guy above me (snocrete) happens to be my cousin so lets hope he teaches me a few things.


You're doomed...


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1556031 said:


> Hey oak wood I went to demo one and was pretty impressed. But a freind if mine in our thread says he looked at em and said there pretty well built . But went ahead and use that HLA wing for his skids and loaders . It's kinda like the wideout with actuating wings . The only thing I liked about the Kage us that it pivots like a plow left and right .* He also said the HLA us almost as much as the Kage *??? Hope it helps a little GOOD LUCK just to bad not enough snow


FWIW, I've got quotes on both of these units, and the HLA is about 35-45% higher in cost....comparably. Depending on usage, it may not equate to being that much more productive to justify the cost???? But that would be for each individual to decide???? While I do like the Kage system, the HLA Snowwing is very sweet.



oakwood1;1556050 said:


> Theres only one company in my neck of the woods using one that I know of, would like to talk to them but i dont know them.


Who?

BTW, I think I saw you working that last storm down at B.P.



Robinson_Cnst;1556495 said:


> Just thought I would introduce myself. I'm Eric and own a small construction company here in Lincoln. I have two quads with plows and hope to have a few residential contracts here shortly to get me started. Possibly a plow on the 1 ton before winters end.
> 
> Also the guy above me (snocrete) happens to be my cousin so lets hope he teaches me a few things.


Good to see you here Cuz....I wondered how long it would be:salute:

First lesson, dont believe about 1/2 of what you read on this forum. LOL

Not sure if you found/seen it yet, but there is plenty of guys on P.S. (plowsite) running quads for snow work. In fact, there are whole threads dedicated to such matters.

As for what we talked about the other day....I'd rather you call me first, then I'll email you what I can.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1556512 said:


> You're doomed...





snocrete;1556517 said:


> First lesson, dont believe about 1/2 of what you read on this forum. LOL.


See....its already starting.


----------



## turn54

Robinson_Cnst;1556495 said:


> Also the guy above me (snocrete) happens to be my cousin so lets hope he teaches me a few things.


Sorry about your luck.


----------



## jimmyzlc

snocrete;1556486 said:


> bulk or bagged?


Both, I need a better source.


----------



## White Gardens

Robinson_Cnst;1556495 said:


> Just thought I would introduce myself. I'm Eric and own a small construction company here in Lincoln. I have two quads with plows and hope to have a few residential contracts here shortly to get me started. Possibly a plow on the 1 ton before winters end.
> 
> Also the guy above me (snocrete) happens to be my cousin so lets hope he teaches me a few things.


Welcome aboard!

My best friend is from Lincoln, actually lives out-side of Mount Polaski now. He used to have a photography shop in Down-Town Lincoln called AMP studios.

.............


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snocrete;1556527 said:


> See....its already starting.


Ok ok so does snow work for u or with you also welcome I go between the two threads ours and this one occasionally


----------



## oakwood1

I saw blunier has a kage on a big j.d farm tractor at Sheridan village in Peoria. And ya Mike you probably did see me at b
P. Im in the gold extend cab pickup


----------



## JohnnyU

oakwood1;1557342 said:


> I saw blunier has a kage on a big j.d farm tractor at Sheridan village in Peoria. And ya Mike you probably did see me at b
> P. Im in the gold extend cab pickup


I figured it would be Blunier running one. They're on the cutting edge with equipment, and they seem to be expanding pretty rapidly into the Peoria market. They've operated in Bloomington for quite a while as I understand.


----------



## JohnnyU

oakwood1;1556069 said:


> Also since im sitting here bored out of my mind, and i dont have any good snow pics to show off yet, how about a few old pics from summer. When your buddy wants to go four wheelin' at three in the morning, chances are it won't end well. 5 trucks, one jeep, 4 broken tow hooks, three broken straps, two flat tires, a bent rim, a blown rear end, and 12 hours later we managed to get out


I remember doing things very similar back in Highschool and College....

Where is that, down by Bartonville?


----------



## oakwood1

That's the creek in chilicothe


----------



## JohnnyU

oakwood1;1557401 said:


> That's the creek in chilicothe


Senachwine, no kidding? I'm only about a mile or so from there. I have seen that black Chevy 1500 around before, so I figured it was local.


----------



## oakwood1

Yea, i don't go down there much after that fiasco


----------



## oakwood1

The black 1500 is my truck. But yea, i don't go down there much after that fiasco


----------



## JohnnyU

If you're in the Chilli area much, you probably remember my trucks.



















Both have been sold, and I am starting to regret getting rid of at least the Dodge, though I'd rather have a crew cab Chevy.


----------



## oakwood1

Man that's a good lookin chevy


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1556577 said:


> Sorry about your luck.


azzhole 

btw, I got a call yesterday about the loading dock out in elmwood. Planning to go pour that next week.....I'll call you by Mon. and let you know whats up.



jimmyzlc;1556792 said:


> Both, I need a better source.


Ok



DIRISHMAN;1557070 said:


> Ok ok so does snow work for u or with you also welcome I go between the two threads ours and this one occasionally


He's got his own thing going....plus he lives outside my service area. Wish he did live closer, I could hook him up with various things (snow work included).

In fact, if your interested Eric, I may have a guy that you might be interested in doing work for?? Give me a call when you get a free moment.


----------



## White Gardens

Wow,

Snowing pretty good around Danvers right now. Sticking on our sidewalks out in Danvers but not on the main drag.

Temps supposed to be at or above freezing during the day and some potential freezing drizzle tonight. Looks like I'll at least be checking out properties tonight regardless.

Good luck guys!




...........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hoping for a salt run up here this evening or tonight. Temps are in the upper 30's now. Hope they begin to drop before the precep arrives. Good luck, hope you get a salt run in too!


----------



## White Gardens

The crazy thing is that I wonder if this is going to be it for a winter for us at least.

Temps are looking to go above freezing for the next 10 days with a couple of rain chances and that's it.

I might be relaxing the rest of the winter.



..............


----------



## awddsm1

Snowed like crazy for about 10 min. Here... Now it's stopped. Temps right at 32.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1558124 said:


> Snowed like crazy for about 10 min. Here... Now it's stopped. Temps right at 32.


Yep, just stopped here and the sun is trying to peek through. Not worried about anything until tonight.

..........


----------



## JohnnyU

White Gardens;1558132 said:


> Yep, just stopped here and the sun is trying to peek through. Not worried about anything until tonight.
> 
> ..........


That's all you guys got? We got clobbered up here!










I wish...


----------



## Robinson_Cnst

snocrete;1557603 said:


> azzhole
> 
> btw, I got a call yesterday about the loading dock out in elmwood. Planning to go pour that next week.....I'll call you by Mon. and let you know whats up.
> 
> Ok
> 
> He's got his own thing going....plus he lives outside my service area. Wish he did live closer, I could hook him up with various things (snow work included).
> 
> In fact, if your interested Eric, I may have a guy that you might be interested in doing work for?? Give me a call when you get a free moment.


Wish I did live closer. Then I could justify a Wide Out and a salter box on the 1 ton. One thing at a time though.


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1558132 said:


> Yep, just stopped here and the sun is trying to peek through. Not worried about anything until tonight.
> 
> ..........


I was in bloomington all day...just got home about an hr ago...when I left bloomington it was getting nasty slick. I was blown away at how little salt was being put down, and how few salt trucks (private/state/city) I saw out over there???.....Then when I got back home, there wasnt anything but a little wet pavement. I doubt we'll even salt anything, but will be getting up early to check.



Robinson_Cnst;1558533 said:


> Wish I did live closer. Then I could justify a Wide Out and a salter box on the 1 ton. One thing at a time though.


Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1558768 said:


> I was in bloomington all day...just got home about an hr ago...when I left bloomington it was getting nasty slick. I was blown away at how little salt was being put down, and how few salt trucks (private/state/city) I saw out over there???.....Then when I got back home, there wasnt anything but a little wet pavement. I doubt we'll even salt anything, but will be getting up early to check.
> 
> Thumbs Up


It started getting sketchy around 8pm or so around Bloomington, and your right, there was hardly anyone out if at all.

I kept a close eye on Lowes and it help up pretty well this evening. The main center section of the lot stayed wet along with the front of the building. I was actually surprised to not see any state crews on Vetrans parkway, or any city trucks at least doing any spot treatments.

I called Lowe's and they said they were good until morning. I'll be headed out early to salt the lot and get it burned down the rest of the way. I think everyone wanted to wait and see what it was going to do over-night as they are still predicting areas of freezing drizzle.

..............................


----------



## White Gardens

So what's the verdict, is winter over..........?




.................


----------



## awddsm1

I think it's just on vacation...


----------



## JohnnyU

I think January will be an above average month for temperature, and hopefully for precipitation as we need the moisture. Meanwhile, I think February will dip back into more seasonable temperatures while hopefully maintaining the increased level of moisture. March will likely be a warmer month again. 

Winter is far from over.


----------



## jjacobs

I'm glad we are getting some good precip. We need it....hopefully next system holds in there for Sat/Sun. I got to get rest of Christmas decorations down sometime though...


----------



## Dawdy Services

Winter over,,,, it's 48 out and raining ,,you tell me


----------



## White Gardens

It's going to get cold again regardless.

Looks like Saturday night is going to get dicey to say the least. Thin band of snow up to two inches in the Bloomington/Normal area.

It's all going to be a matter of timing and track of the storm to dictate who gets what out of it.


......................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1563733 said:


> It's going to get cold again regardless.
> 
> Looks like Saturday night is going to get dicey to say the least. Thin band of snow up to two inches in the Bloomington/Normal area.
> 
> It's all going to be a matter of timing and track of the storm to dictate who gets what out of it.
> 
> ......................


yep...been hearing 1-3in. I'm not sure if I'll remember what to do if we get more than 2inches.


----------



## White Gardens

Ha! Ya, it's been pretty slow and I'm getting out of sync. At least I'm getting pretty good at controlling my set applications.

This is the only thing that sucks about a high maintenance seasonal account. Having enough crud to just throw salt there and not enough crud to deal with on my other accounts to off set my costs.


----------



## White Gardens

Any updates around the hood?

Just rain here, looks like it will just change over to freezing rain at some point.



............


----------



## Dawdy Services

Got some ice now and rain


----------



## White Gardens

Just starting to get some slick spots on the sidewalk.

I'll probably be going out in about a half hour to an hour to start salting.

I want to keep up on this crap so it's not a solid sheet of ice by morning.


........


----------



## snocrete

It started getting really bad early this a.m.....peoria was much worse than e.peoria. Still a full salt run for us though.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1565256 said:


> It started getting really bad early this a.m.....peoria was much worse than e.peoria. Still a full salt run for us though.


Not a 100% run but close for us. Seemed like the concrete lots faired better than the asphalt lots.

........


----------



## Fatality

Saw the same Nick. Concrete held alot better than asphalt.


----------



## Cover Guy

Had a full salt run in champaign this afternoon


----------



## JohnnyU

Not much to talk about around here lately....


----------



## White Gardens

JohnnyU;1571099 said:


> Not much to talk about around here lately....


Nope..........

........


----------



## snocrete

Might have a few flurries tonight/early a.m.??..??..??..


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1571169 said:


> Might have a few flurries tonight/early a.m.??..??..??..


Probably not enough to even wake up for.

Looks like later in the week by Thursday there will be a wintery mix coming in though. Supposed to be around 31*.

.......


----------



## White Gardens

Helloooooooooo???????

Anybody home??????

Any predictions for tonight?

I'm thinking 1/10th of an inch for us. Just enough to get me out of bed.

Looks like this next week is going to be eventful on the salt front also.




.................


----------



## Dawdy Services

Still not enough snow to plow maybe some more salting... Going to be 50 and rain next week!!!


----------



## awddsm1

The light are all on, but nobody's home....


Heck, I've been forgetting that I actually have accounts to take care of half the time anymore. This winter better better get its rear in gear soon...


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1575667 said:


> Still not enough snow to plow maybe some more salting... Going to be 50 and rain next week!!!


Sunday looks to be a sketchy day going into Monday. Snow, turning into sleet, turning into freezing rain. Not sure how the temps will play out, but it might be pretty nasty out.








awddsm1;1575672 said:


> The light are all on, but nobody's home....
> Heck, I've been forgetting that I actually have accounts to take care of half the time anymore. This winter better better get its rear in gear soon...


That's funny! I was just thinking about my list and usually I've serviced all my accounts enough at this point to where I don't need to refer to my list. I'll be double checking it tonight before I go out to make sure I don't miss anything.

................


----------



## Dawdy Services

Just watched the news ,,,, 62 on Tuesday ,,,crazy


----------



## White Gardens

Partial Salt run this morning. Didn't get much sleep last night, and crashed about 8:30 this morning.

Just woke up and most if not all the snow was melted. If it wasn't for a few early opening commercial accounts, I would have done nothing at all.


...............


----------



## awddsm1

I got up at 5 only to find almost nothing here... Literally it was just enough to gather along the windshield wipers on the truck.... What a waste of good sleeping time.

This winter officially sucks.


----------



## Cover Guy

Champaign had about a 1/2 inch so I got a full salt run in


----------



## Dawdy Services

Well let's see what we get for ice tomorrow


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1577644 said:


> Well let's see what we get for ice tomorrow


Marcus Bailey seems to think we're not going to get as much sleet/freezing rain as first thought.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151247656606728&set=a.283454996727.145653.199786566727&type=1&theater&notif_t=notify_me

But, still the potential for some hazardous weather.

.........


----------



## snocrete

Dosent look promising for 2moro...oh well, laying around the house dosent sound all that badThumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1577695 said:


> Dosent look promising for 2moro...oh well, laying around the house dosent sound all that badThumbs Up


Good for the attitude, right! 

...............


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1577698 said:


> Good for the attitude, right!
> 
> ...............


Yes...since I last talked to you, I ate a little snack...and am now laying on the couch. Nerves/adrenaline/excitment all day is now hitting me like a ton of bricks. Looking at the back of my eyelids is sounding pretty good right now......and not having to run out and salt. I'm sure a couple of the guys would be more than happy to pick up my route in the a.m. if needed, since its been so slow this winter.....so I'm starting to feel pretty comfortable at this very moment.Thumbs Up


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1488017 said:


> Here's to a better winter (more snow) than last


You know, I'm blaming it all on you for this winter. 

Had to Jink it with your first post on this thread!

/////////////


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1577765 said:


> You know, I'm blaming it all on you for this winter.
> 
> Had to Jink it with your first post on this thread!
> 
> /////////////


Dont remind me...:crying:

I try really hard to be optimistic....cause being pessimistic seems easy to do.


----------



## jimmyzlc

This winter has sucked! I'm ready for Spring!


----------



## White Gardens

Yep, of course the State Farm bubble is in play today.

Above freezing temps look to be just west of the Mississippi also.









Wondering if I'll even go out.

..............


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1577979 said:


> Yep, of course the State Farm bubble is in play today.
> 
> *:laughing: I was wondering what that thing we're in this winter was called*
> 
> Wondering if I'll even go out.
> 
> ..............


I dont think we will over here, but will be keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like it's starting to push into Peoria finally. Not holding my breath though.

Getting conflicting Temp reports also. CIRA is still saying 28* and the weather channel is saying 32*.

.......


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like today is a bust.

Just started raining and temps are going just above 33*


........


----------



## Cover Guy

Looks like me and everyone else in champaign presalted for no reason


----------



## Dawdy Services

Rainning pretty good now ,,,,sucks!,but we need the Watter


----------



## White Gardens

Cover Guy;1578159 said:


> Looks like me and everyone else in champaign presalted for no reason


I was going to hit things super early, but I was waiting to see if was going to come together or not.

Turns out it didn't.

.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

have you guys gotten anything this year?


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1578247 said:


> have you guys gotten anything this year?


It's been over a year since I've touched any of my two inch trigger accounts I have scraped two of my one inch trigger lots this year but there was hardly a inch there that's for champaign any way


----------



## awddsm1

I've had one 1" push and three salt runs... 

At this rate we'll be mowing in February....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1578254 said:


> It's been over a year since I've touched any of my two inch trigger accounts I have scraped two of my one inch trigger lots this year but there was hardly a inch there that's for champaign any way


You just stuck in the middle of two weather threads aren't you?

Well I just got 4 hours in pushing with eqm, still haven't pushed with my new blade yet!!!


----------



## Cover Guy

Yes I don't know what thread to go with I live south of kankakee plow in champaign and in the summer 1/2 my work is around Chicago


----------



## snocrete

Cover Guy;1578159 said:


> Looks like me and everyone else in champaign presalted for no reason


I'd say so...I just got back from over there, and it was doing the same as it has back home(and everywhere in between) all day...RAIN.



Cover Guy;1578272 said:


> Yes I don't know what thread to go with I live south of kankakee plow in champaign and in the summer 1/2 my work is around Chicago


I can only imagine the miles you rack up each yr!!! Dont you go out of state with work on occasion also?


----------



## Cover Guy

I have four crews running in the summer cover most of IL, NW IN, and part of MI, IA, WI we use about 400 gallons of gas a week so yes we drive a lot servicing auto pool covers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We ended up with a lite coats...


----------



## Cover Guy

We ended up getting a decent coating around Kankakee


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What kind of work do you do?


----------



## Cover Guy

We're a regional distributor of automatic pool covers we wholesale to pool dealers and service the covers for dealers and homeowners Here is my website to see what we do www.poolcoverpros.com


----------



## Cover Guy

Welcome to spring


----------



## White Gardens

Cover Guy;1579021 said:


> Welcome to spring


That's no joke.

Still some predictions of lower than normal temps for February, but they are saying March is going to be above average again like last year.

I'm curious as to see what the drought conditions are going to be like this year.

And at least this winter, though less snow than even last year, it seems like we are colder in general, and getting more rain than last winter.

...........


----------



## snocrete

Nothing but light rain (off n on) here the last 2 days.



White Gardens;1579065 said:


> That's no joke.
> 
> Still some predictions of lower than normal temps for February, but they are saying March is going to be above average again like last year.
> 
> *That sounds good to me*
> 
> I'm curious as to see what the drought conditions are going to be like this year.
> 
> *Same here...last yr was bad. Although in some ways it made my job easier, I'd still like a little more rain than last....we need it. The heat I dont mind so much.*
> 
> And at least this winter, though less snow than even last year, it seems like we are colder in general, and getting more rain than last winter.
> 
> *I need to look at the avg temps for last season, and then see what we end up with by the end of this season?? It seems to me, we've had lower "lows" but also higher "highs"???.........but it does seem like we're getting more rain this season.*
> 
> ...........


----------



## awddsm1

Accuweather is saying 3-6 Friday night?!?


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1580223 said:


> Accuweather is saying 3-6 Friday night?!?


Interesting.

Marcus hinted about possible snow on Saturday, but didn't divulge as to how much. His afternoon web-cast didn't show anything in the long term though.

Probably some conflicting model runs going on.

...........


----------



## jjacobs

Accuweather has been very conservative all winter, while the noahh has been missing it every time. Let's hope it hold......., 3-6" pays better...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1580231 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Marcus hinted about possible snow on Saturday, but didn't divulge as to how much. His afternoon web-cast didn't show anything in the long term though.
> 
> Probably some conflicting model runs going on.
> 
> ...........


Here's a early run


----------



## White Gardens

1olddogtwo;1580463 said:


> Here's a early run


Thanks. Might be why one local station has less than an 1" for us on the extended forecast.

Looks like storm totals will be indicative of the storm track. Few miles either direction might make the difference.

.........


----------



## awddsm1

Looks like a very narrow band... NWS is only saying 30% chance Friday... We just can't seem to catch a break, can we... Lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Clipper...this will change in time and has a shot of expanding


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1580685 said:


> Looks like a very narrow band... NWS is only saying 30% chance Friday... We just can't seem to catch a break, can we... Lol.


Ha!

For once in my life I want it to snow. I'd like to pull some money from my other accounts to off-set my big seasonal.

I'd never thought I would say that.......

........


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1580685 said:


> *Looks like a very narrow band*... NWS is only saying 30% chance Friday... We just can't seem to catch a break, can we... Lol.


First thought I had.^^^^^^

Predictions are from nothing to 6in....and no, we cant catch a break. Between the up and down temps all winter and the state farm bubble, we've been getting screwed.:realmad:



White Gardens;1580710 said:


> Ha!
> 
> For once in my life I want it to snow. I'd like to pull some money from my other accounts to off-set my big seasonal.
> 
> I'd never thought I would say that.......
> 
> ........


lol

p.s. You got me thinking the other day....with this slow winter, I'm trying to figure out a way to charge for 0" storms.payup


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1580813 said:


> First thought I had.^^^^^^
> 
> Predictions are from nothing to 6in....and no, we cant catch a break. Between the up and down temps all winter and the state farm bubble, we've been getting screwed.:realmad:
> 
> p.s. You got me thinking the other day....with this slow winter, I'm trying to figure out a way to charge for 0" storms.payup


Ya, looking at the 10 day forecast, even if it does snow on Saturday, it's projected to be above freezing the following day(s). Not holding my breath for anything.

As for 0" storms, that might be the way to go if these winters are going to stay like this. Coupled with Retainers, and snow services might stay in business.

................


----------



## awddsm1

Well fricken a... Today is down to under an inch, and "in"accuweather is down to flurries Saturday. Back to the couch for me....


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1580896 said:


> Ya, looking at the 10 day forecast, even if it does snow on Saturday, it's projected to be above freezing the following day(s). Not holding my breath for anything.
> 
> As for 0" storms, that might be the way to go if these winters are going to stay like this. Coupled with Retainers, and snow services might stay in business.
> 
> ................


Thumbs Up



awddsm1;1581207 said:


> Well fricken a... Today is down to under an inch, and "in"accuweather is down to flurries Saturday. Back to the couch for me....


Ya...not looking good, but not getting comfortable either..a lot can change in 24hrs... remember its illannoys.


----------



## cfpd0707

I saw 3 inches for Friday night on accuweather yesterday but now there's nothing. And nothing on any other sites. Maybe a salt run this afternoon/evening?


----------



## awddsm1

cfpd0707;1581245 said:


> I saw 3 inches for Friday night on accuweather yesterday but now there's nothing. And nothing on any other sites. Maybe a salt run this afternoon/evening?


Not holding my breath... Gonna take a lot of cold to get the pavement to hold freezing temps...


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1581245 said:


> I saw 3 inches for Friday night on accuweather yesterday but now there's nothing. And nothing on any other sites. Maybe a salt run this afternoon/evening?


I've still seen a chance of snow, but that's it. No details for sure.



awddsm1;1581248 said:


> Not holding my breath... Gonna take a lot of cold to get the pavement to hold freezing temps...


Ya, snow looks to not really be developing west of us, So even if the pavement gets cold enough, I'm doubting the snow will get here.

...........


----------



## Dawdy Services

Anyone go out salting


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1581551 said:


> Anyone go out salting


I was just going to say the same thing.

My supplier hasn't gone out, and I haven't gone out. Unless we get a heavy quick snow shower, I'll probably wait until early am to go check a couple of places.

..............


----------



## awddsm1

I got a call saying come salt ASAP!! There were a half dozen spots about 2 feet across that had frozen from the water dripping off the cars.... Oh we'll, at least i made a few bucks today...


----------



## snocrete

Threw some salt at a few places, but not a "full salt run".....may have a couple places needing hit in the a.m, that didnt get anything 2day..have to chk early a.m.


----------



## White Gardens

Looks like a busy weekend!

Nothing major, but something none-the-less.

Good luck peeps!


----------



## JohnnyU

I think it's going to head north of us, guys. Chicago and Rockford look to be squarely in its path though.


----------



## Dawdy Services

We will be lucky to get 1 inch


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1583653 said:


> We will be lucky to get 1 inch


Unfortunately, I think your right.

Johny is right, looks like it's staying mostly north. Looks like possible repeat of the other day and probably just a dusting of light dry snow that will be gone by noon.

...............


----------



## jjacobs

Arrrggg....guess I'll set the alarm and see what morning brings. Shouldn't have got my hopes up.


----------



## jjacobs

1/2" here in Eureka, will scrape a couple lots....


----------



## Dawdy Services

We got about an inch in Bloomington


----------



## awddsm1

Did a little scraping... Mostly just salt...


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1583822 said:


> We got about an inch in Bloomington


Depends on where you were standing. 

Out in Danvers it was closer to 2 inches.

Ultimately we skipped our residential accounts. I've got one client that is a State Farm transplant from Florida, and if he says his driveway is OK, then I got the all clear to skip all the residentials. 

No need to go do them, especially with warmer temps on the horizon.

Did do all the commercial stuff though. So still 6 hours worth of work for myself, didn't call in the help.

................


----------



## snocrete

You know the winter sucks when your happy just to get a salt run.


----------



## Cover Guy

snocrete;1584402 said:


> You know the winter sucks when your happy just to get a salt run.


This winter does suck I'm ready for spring


----------



## turn54

this is very true


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1584425 said:


> this is very true


Did you ever get your liquid system going? These last few snows would have been perfect for it, dry and dusty.

Salted a few places this morning, fire station/commercial open today/and a church.

Now starting to snow again and the national weather service is issuing an advisory for freezing drizzle through mid morning.

NOAA's radar is also picking up something moving in from Peoria.

...................


----------



## Cover Guy

Well I had a full salt run two days in a row yesterday I should of scraped some lots but just put the salt down heavy


----------



## turn54

Never got the liquid system going. Tight on money. In the process of purchasing 21 acres and preparing to build a 2500 sq.ft house to make the Mrs. happy. Yesterday I scraped two lots and got a full salt run in. Today just went and spot salted a few spots


----------



## oakwood1

so...you guys remeber when it used to actually snow?


----------



## cfpd0707

What is all that white powder stuff I the ground that you seem to be pushing? Will we ever see any more?


----------



## Dawdy Services

No winter is over


----------



## JohnnyU

Vaguely, I think.


----------



## White Gardens

Funny thing,

Last Friday, when we got that 1" of snow, I went ahead and put the plows on the trucks to be on the safe side.

Took me forever as I felt I was out of practice and didn't know what I was doing.




.................


----------



## oakwood1

I did manage to find a little snow in East Peoria on that last run


----------



## Dawdy Services

Looks like we need to put the plows away and get the mowers out


----------



## oakwood1

Who wants to pack up and head east?


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1588958 said:


> Who wants to pack up and head east?


Crap, might be the only way to make any real money this season.

.........


----------



## oakwood1

White Gardens;1588966 said:


> Crap, might be the only way to make any real money this season.
> 
> .........


 lookin like it..let's go


----------



## White Gardens

oakwood1;1588970 said:


> lookin like it..let's go


You and every other Tom Dick and Harry that hasn't plowed much this year is probably suiting up and heading out.

Better leave now. The worst of the storm is going to start hitting about Noon on Friday according to the weather channel.

My problem is that I would be too much of a sucker and doing freebies for the old people and shut ins.

...........


----------



## White Gardens

That and I guarantee that as soon as I get there either......

A.) my vehicle grenades and is toast
B.) An actual pushable event happens here and I'm no where to be found.



..............


----------



## awddsm1

Anybody think we'll actually see ice tomorrow? I'm having a hard time believing we'll see anything...


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1589119 said:


> Anybody think we'll actually see ice tomorrow? I'm having a hard time believing we'll see anything...


It's going to be a crapshoot. Temps will be hovering around freezing and then spike above by mid morning.

I might have one account I'll have to service if I do at all. Latest prediction for Bloomington is that the rain won't come in until 10 am give or take. Peoria about 7am.

..........


----------



## White Gardens

And this is for Mike.

He wanted pics of the Dogg on the Ford. This pic was taken last fall when I got it mounted initially and before the cables and plugs were finalized.

Mike hasn't gotten his plow porn this year. :laughing:

















............


----------



## Dawdy Services

I would like to go out east if I could find some one that would pay cash when done plowing


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1589145 said:


> And this is for Mike.
> 
> He wanted pics of the Dogg on the Ford. This pic was taken last fall when I got it mounted initially and before the cables and plugs were finalized.
> 
> Mike hasn't gotten his plow porn this year. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 123173
> 
> 
> View attachment 123174
> 
> 
> ............


Thumbs Up Looks good Nick! But I need those "money shots" to satisfy my plow porn addiction:laughing:


----------



## Dawdy Services

If only it was 20 colder out so all this rain would be snow ,,,,the wind is out of the east so we would have big snow fall totals ,,,, only in central Illinois!!


----------



## Thomas.Creation

Check this out

http://blog.chicagoweathercenter.com/


----------



## White Gardens

Thomas.Creation;1598029 said:


> Check this out
> 
> http://blog.chicagoweathercenter.com/


I've been kinda seeing this unfold through the last week.

Right now The Weather channel has us in a rain event on Tuesday with a high of 38* during the day.

Then Thursday into Friday they have Rain and Snow showers with both days climbing above freezing.

Then Sunday with snow showers with a high of 36*.

So, at this point I'm seeing a nuisance event as a whole with little to no plowing involved.

But, it could change especially if the late week system dumps lots of snow at once where it could accumulate.

..................


----------



## Thomas.Creation

lets hope. I could use the cash.


----------



## Dawdy Services

I would be very happy with 2 or 3 3-5 inch snows this year evean tho winter is almost over


----------



## White Gardens

We're getting geared up to start early spring cleanups, a paver sidewalk installation and an island at a complex that wants the grass stripped off and dirt/mulch and a couple of boulders installed.

Going to a property tomorrow to prune about a dozen fruit trees also.

As soon as the frost is gone completely and the ground is firm, we're on it. So at this point I'll either be making money landscaping or moving snow.


.........


----------



## White Gardens

Still a lot of "What if's" out there for the potential storm at the end of the week. I don't think it will be until Tuesday until we know more of what might happen.









...................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1599967 said:


> Still a lot of "What if's" out there for the potential storm at the end of the week. I don't think it will be until Tuesday until we know more of what might happen.
> 
> View attachment 123962
> 
> 
> ...................


The chances keep getting better......I think we might see some snow this week.

Looks promising for a salt run in the morning, then on thurs the plows might actually have to be put on the trucks.


----------



## awddsm1

Snow??? Plow??? What are these things you speak of?


----------



## jjacobs

Yep, I haven't put plow away yet. Looks like gonna be a slower warm up to spring this year anyway.....here's some pics from 2011 in East Peoria..


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1600657 said:


> Snow??? Plow??? What are these things you speak of?


lol....almost seems like foreign language huh.?..:laughing:



jjacobs;1600705 said:


> Yep, I haven't put plow away yet. Looks like gonna be a slower warm up to spring this year anyway.....here's some pics from 2011 in East Peoria..


Great pics....and nice website! Not sure if I've asked you this before, but is the majority of your work in the Peoria or Bloomington area?


----------



## jjacobs

We do 75% in Bloomington, and then split the rest up between Peoria, Washington, Morton, and Eureka. Don't really do many hardscape jobs, mostly maint. Did the website from a template just added text and our photos, would like to improve it, but only spend minimal $ for the basics. Need to prolly optimize search capabilities....
Snowing like crazy here.. ,but not stikn


----------



## awddsm1

Well guys, keeps looking good for Thursday. Looks like it will be a daytime storm, which could be a pita... Should have all night to get it cleaned up though. But I guess we'll get at least one full push in this season. I figured the other day I'm only at 15% of normal for snow income....


----------



## White Gardens

Well, looks like the storm is shifting a bit farther east than expected originally.

Looks like the bulk is still going to be Peoria and West. Still in limbo here in bloomington as to our total. Seen predictions of anywhere from 2"-5" of snow.

We'll see??????






.............................


----------



## White Gardens

Yep, and it changes again.










................


----------



## awddsm1

Jeez, I hope we get more than 3"... I need some $$$$!!!!


----------



## White Gardens

Marcus even stated he talked to the National Weather Service before posting this model run and they were going to drop their estimates also.

If it's anywhere around 2" of snow, We're only doing our lower tolerance accounts. Temps are going to be above freezing on Friday and close to 40* on Saturday and Sunday. It will be all gone by Monday when the rain comes in.

.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This is looking more and more like a bust for us. The farther west you are, the better. Lets all hope for at least a 1-3 inch snowfall.


----------



## snocrete

Inaccuweather is still calling for 4-8 in the peoria area?....then turning to ice towards the end of it? Dosent matter what they say...just be ready for anything, and it will all work out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup, anything can happen!


----------



## awddsm1

Dang you.... Now I have that stupid song in my head...


----------



## jjacobs

Still alot of moisture in Arkansas and Oklahoma, hope it keeps fueling the low and pushes farther east. It doesn't look like it will miss us, but I just hope we don't fall into one of those 'dry pockets' of the storm and its snowing like crazy everywhere else. Cold out right now....Thumbs Up


----------



## awddsm1

Not looking good here... Barely a half inch on the ground and it seems to be turning to sleet already. Blowing like crazy out though...


----------



## jjacobs

awddsm1;1604861 said:


> Not looking good here... Barely a half inch on the ground and it seems to be turning to sleet already. Blowing like crazy out though...


Yep, bout tired of checking radar yet? 
We got round .5-1 inch


----------



## Cover Guy

We had a good 3 inches in champaign


----------



## snocrete

we got a full run in....but that was some nasty stuff. anyone know what the official total for the peoria area was? I would think it had to be about 3in??..?..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad you guys got a push in. Good storm. Heavy and nasty but can't complain after the way the year has gone. Lets hope for a couple more!


----------



## cfpd0707

I wish I could say I got a full push. It seemed like my 0 tolerance accounts had a good 3 inches and then my 2 inch triggers had less than an inch! Gotta love this business I guess.


----------



## jimmyzlc

We got 4-5 inches here, unbelievable. They where saying 1-2 all day I wasn't expecting squat. When it started it was like mini snowballs falling from the sky and just kept going. Then the drizzle hit which made it super hard to push, big clumps. But I'll take it, 18 hours in the truck makes for very tired.


----------



## White Gardens

We officially had 1.75" in Bloomington.

With my big zero tolerance account, I was up for 30 hours.

Why?

Ended up loosing a hydro line going to my plow, called in some subs to help while I used the ford to plow. We did the lot early, and one freak cell popped up over us between 2 am and 4:30 am that dumped another light dusting of snow.

Kept jockeying back and forth between the big truck to throw salt and the ford to push snow.

Driver that committed to help me this season also decided on a whim to go on vacation to Cancun.

4wd quit working on the ford. Wouldn't switch into 4wd. No click or light on the dash. With the heavy snow, it was slow plowing.

Because the snow was only officially 1.75" we didn't do the residential route but did have a couple call to do their snow. It was a heavy packing snow and I figured a couple of customers would call. The last thing I wanted was to be accused of plowing when it didn't need it.

Then.............

When returning in the AM to clean up our big commercial, I got b*&^%#@ out by the regional manager. I explained to him what happened and told him flat out that the job wasn't done as well as normal due to the circumstances but had every intention to monitor the lot during the day. He also decided to complain about things that aren't even in our contract, so he was just wanting to be a jerk and throw around some muscle.

Really though, it wasn't horribly bad. Just needed touch up work after the fact. 

Brandt from 4 seasons was the one that helped out (fatality) and I highly appreciate him coming in to help. It's nice to know that you've got a good relationship with other contractors who are willing to help. Thumbs Up So thanks Brandt!

So, all in all it sucked. And yes, I have now reverted back to a Negative Nelly after this experience.


----------



## jjacobs

We started plowing around 11pm to cleanup lots in east peoria, then it started snowing around midnight, snowed moderately to heavy for three hours until 3 am...
We had to plow most lots two times just to clean then up. Ended up with a total of 1.5-3 in Washington and eureka area.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow nick can say I feel your pain.I to lost a hydro line. Then a pin for the plow came out some how. I was now 45min-1hr behind got my a##$ chewed out by a customer because lot is to be done by 6am and usally is for the last 4yrs never been late.so i got there at 6:55 to start and finished all but spots that were coverd by vehicals.then went back last night at seven to finish. 4x4 works but hubs are now shot and front drive axles joints are grinding.oh ya almost forgot the owner whom chewed me out asked since I was late is it Free / No Charge..Wtf..and now noticed I also. Have a leak in the side weld of the Radiator.... :-\


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1606164 said:


> Wow nick can say I feel your pain.I to lost a hydro line. Then a pin for the plow came out some how. I was now 45min-1hr behind got my a##$ chewed out by a customer because lot is to be done by 6am and usally is for the last 4yrs never been late.so i got there at 6:55 to start and finished all but spots that were coverd by vehicals.then went back last night at seven to finish. 4x4 works but hubs are now shot and front drive axles joints are grinding.oh ya almost forgot the owner whom chewed me out asked since I was late is it Free / No Charge..Wtf..and now noticed I also. Have a leak in the side weld of the Radiator.... :-\


Yep, like me, it sounds like one of those snow storms where you actually loose money. Between only do part of our accounts, jockeying truck (fuel expense) and repair bills.

The hydro line on my big truck is running from the valve body behind the cab to the quick couplers up front. It's about 12' long and a 3/4" hi pressure line. Gonna love that bill on a new hose.

I'll get it out of the truck tomorrow so I can get a new one made first thing Monday. Luckily, the way it was mounted/routed, it should be an easy fix.

As for the ford, I'll look at it today. My hope is that it's either the transfer case motor needs a whack with a rubber mallet, or the electronic connection is corroded. It's two known problems with that year of truck.

........


----------



## awddsm1

Wow, I feel lucky now... Thanks guys! Official total at peoria airport was 2.6 I believe. 

Looks like another good shot Monday...


----------



## White Gardens

Welp, this storm is starting to take shape.

Looks like freezing rain is in order for the Bloomington area over-night on Monday with only 1" of snow after that for us.

But.......

They are still calling for snow chances into Wed. It will be interesting to see how this all plays out, especially with daytime temps looking to be above freezing.


.......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey nick dont know if you know of them its called LMC for the ford it a catalog spacific fir your year truck i have the number for them it it will help.they have a bunch new remanufactured stuffand i know they have that tranfer motor cheap.As far as the hydroline GRAINGER IS MOST REASONABLE


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1607201 said:


> Hey nick dont know if you know of them its called LMC for the ford it a catalog spacific fir your year truck i have the number for them it it will help.they have a bunch new remanufactured stuffand i know they have that tranfer motor cheap.As far as the hydroline GRAINGER IS MOST REASONABLE


Thanks man! I will check into this! Thumbs Up

Not sure if I have the electric motor or the oil operated transfer case. As of right now I'm pretty sure I have the electric motor to switch the transfer case. Ford had a weird electronically controlled system that actually pushes fluid through the tail housing of the trans to engage the 4wd, but again I'm pretty certain that I have the shift on the fly system.

As for the hydro line, we have a Motion Industry store down here and they can make me a new line in about 15 minutes. The key is just to get the old one out first and take it in to match it up. They are relatively cheap over-all for that sort of part and I won't be waiting on Graingers to send it to me.

It's warming up nicely and I'm headed out shortly to take a look at it. I did some research and it seems that the plug to the motor is a known problem with corrosion and loss of contact for the 4wd. That's the first thing I'll be looking at. That and the motor is known to hang up and all it takes is a light whack of a rubber mallet to get it to come free.

If that doesn't work, then I'll diagnose the transfer case motor and is probably the suspect. If you have the number for that re-man company, that would be great. I called local parts store and it's a factory order type of part and will take at least 5 days to come in. And, I don't want to have to call the dealership and spend an arm and a leg for a stock part.

......


----------



## awddsm1

It looks like even a slight change in track with this storm will have very different outcomes in terms of precip. Unfortunately it's going to be wait and see...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey nick dont know if you know of them its called LMC for the ford it a catalog spacific fir your year truck i have the number for them it it will help.they have a bunch new remanufactured stuffand i know they have that tranfer motor cheap.As far as the hydroline GRAINGER IS MOST REASONABLE


----------



## Fatality

Nick holler if you need help with the truck. Ill be around all day Monday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey NICK hope this helps ya with the ford and if ya dont use it this time the catalog s FREE


----------



## DIRISHMAN

sorry Nick about pic here is the number 1-800-562-8782 LMC


----------



## White Gardens

Though that motor looks a lot like the one I have, my truck is an 05', I'm not sure if it would work, but.....

I did take a rubber mallet to the motor and gave it a few decent whacks and it now works again, and actually seems to be working better. Thumbs Up

Got the hydro line off the truck also to take it and have a new one made up tomorrow morning. Looked at Farm and Fleet real quick and they didn't have the right length of hose.

So, all in all the repairs are going smoothly. Should have the big truck going by noon tomorrow.


.......


----------



## squeaky3

for any of you guys that plow a car lot or similar with a straight blade, i feel for ya

had to plow our lot at the dealer i work at, would have been much easier and faster with a v plow or even a straight blade with wings


----------



## Dawdy Services

Just looked at the weather Chanel 3 to 5 inches for Tuesday ,,,I guess we will see


----------



## White Gardens

I'm going with the National Weather Service on this one.

http://www.weather.com/weather/alerts/localalerts/61732?phenomena=WS&significance=A&areaid=ILZ038&office=KILX&etn=0002

One other thing I'm noticing with this storm is that we will be at or above freezing with temps actually rising well above freezing Tuesday early evening.

So, if we around Bloomington only see around an inch, most of it should melt off. But, if the system shifts enough towards us, we could see some accumulating snow if it snow hard and fast enough.

.............


----------



## White Gardens

squeaky3;1607527 said:


> had to plow our lot at the dealer i work at, would have been much easier and faster with a v plow or even a straight blade with wings


On my 9' blade on my big truck, it's not so bad. I did get Pro-Wings to put on it and it makes a difference for sure, but with that big of a blade, it doesn't bother me too bad if I've got the wings off of it.

Now, my F-150 with the 7.5 blade stinks trying to do large areas with it. Knowing now that the truck can handle it, I'll probably pick up the retractable manual wings for it next year.

Now, would I buy a Wideout, you bet. And if I don't eventually get one for the truck I currently have, I would get one for any future larger truck we purchase.

................


----------



## turn54

I knew once I left for vacation, the snow would start flying. Good luck and have fun guys. I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nick that book i have is for your truck as well 1997-2008 so that pic if motor would be correct any it dont cost ya nothing fir the catolog


----------



## White Gardens

DIRISHMAN;1607750 said:


> Nick that book i have is for your truck as well 1997-2008 so that pic if motor would be correct any it dont cost ya nothing fir the catolog


Thanks.

I did find the on-line catalog and looked through it. Does seem to be the right motor, but it's all good for now.

.......


----------



## awddsm1

Whatcha think fellas?


----------



## cfpd0707

Maybe farther west... But I'm just not seeing it for the bloomington normal area. Temps are going to be to high I think. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Fatality

Still to early to tell. Freezing rain will be an issue late tonight into early Tuesday moring.


----------



## snocrete

Looks like Peoria area will get more than the bloomington area.

I know that if we get 6in of snow like this last storm, its gonna be hard on stuff. Certain of whatever we get, will be WET & HEAVY. 

Even though the temps were on the higher side this last storm, lots around here that didnt get plowed and/or salted were BAD. My driveway being one of them, is just now starting to look half way decent.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1608155 said:


> Maybe farther west... But I'm just not seeing it for the bloomington normal area. Temps are going to be to high I think. We will just have to wait and see.





Fatality;1608189 said:


> Still to early to tell. Freezing rain will be an issue late tonight into early Tuesday moring.





snocrete;1608254 said:


> Looks like Peoria area will get more than the bloomington area.
> 
> I know that if we get 6in of snow like this last storm, its gonna be hard on stuff. Certain of whatever we get, will be WET & HEAVY.
> 
> Even though the temps were on the higher side this last storm, lots around here that didnt get plowed and/or salted were BAD. My driveway being one of them, is just now starting to look half way decent.


Ditto x 3 !

..........


----------



## squeaky3

not sure what we will get up here in pontiac, every map shows us in a different amount

probably wont get much, just like every other storm


----------



## jjacobs

It's snowing heavy right now, we'll see how long this keeps up..


----------



## Thomas.Creation

and it's dead........


----------



## Dawdy Services

What's all that cold white stuff falling from the sky??


----------



## jjacobs

The skies have opened and its dumping right now, looks like it extends south almost to Springfield. Might get another inch or so.
That rain this morn really messed things up though..


----------



## snocrete

Its been snowing pretty hard again here...today it has snowed, sleeted, rained, snowed, sleeted, rained, snowed, sleeted, snowed, sleeted......now its just straight snow flakes the size of horse turds.payup


----------



## jjacobs

snocrete;1609403 said:


> Its been snowing pretty hard again here...today it has snowed, sleeted, rained, snowed, sleeted, rained, snowed, sleeted, snowed, sleeted......now its just straight snow flakes the size of horse turds.payup


Crete, where u out of?


----------



## White Gardens

Crazy storm system and little less of an inch for today also.

The second dump in the afternoon dropped about 3 more inches on top of the almost clear slush on the pavement.

Temps in Bloomington hovered around 32* all night, even the additional snow we got went to slush and was a bear to push. I would do one section of a lot, let the water drain out of it and move to another and so on to help move it around better.

Basically is was like moving poop!

In Danvers where I live, the temps stayed a degree or two colder than in Bloomington so we got more of a sticky snow rather than slush.

As for salt, doesn't seem to be working worth a darn on that slushy skim coat on lots until someone drives over it. Temps look to be in the middle 30's today also, so that will help get it melted down and probably melt off any additional snow.

Got 3 hours sleep last night before checking sites this morning and doing some odd places. I'll be heading back to bed again for a while and check places later.

.....


----------



## snocrete

jjacobs;1609413 said:


> Crete, where u out of?


E. Peoria



White Gardens;1610010 said:


> Crazy storm system and little less of an inch for today also.
> 
> The second dump in the afternoon dropped about 3 more inches on top of the almost clear slush on the pavement.
> 
> Temps in Bloomington hovered around 32* all night, even the additional snow we got went to slush and was a bear to push. I would do one section of a lot, let the water drain out of it and move to another and so on to help move it around better.
> 
> Basically is was like moving poop!
> 
> In Danvers where I live, the temps stayed a degree or two colder than in Bloomington so we got more of a sticky snow rather than slush.
> 
> As for salt, doesn't seem to be working worth a darn on that slushy skim coat on lots until someone drives over it. Temps look to be in the middle 30's today also, so that will help get it melted down and probably melt off any additional snow.
> 
> Got 3 hours sleep last night before checking sites this morning and doing some odd places. I'll be heading back to bed again for a while and check places later.
> 
> .....


 3 - 5 inches....depending where you were.

This was some wicked stuff. Most places werent to bad to clean up because we tended to them through the day, whether it was a heavy pretreating of salt and/or a quick scrape off during the day. But the 3 mini storages we do, we let go till late last night....and they were MEAN. Shouldve taken a camera.

Today we got a call on a property that never got touched because the plow/salt truck they own broke down....long story short, we picked up about 7hrs extra of truck time today.

These types of snows are when I wish I was in a machine of some kind....these kind are extra hard on trucks.


----------



## snocrete

Fatality;1608189 said:


> Still to early to tell. Freezing rain will be an issue late tonight into early Tuesday moring.


Did I read that you got a new truck? Are you pushing snow with it? Got any pics?


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1610545 said:


> Did I read that you got a new truck? Are you pushing snow with it? Got any pics?


Don't know the details, but he had a sweet F-250 with a wideout on it when helping us out at Lowes last week.

The thing was a beast and moved some serious snow.

........


----------



## JohnnyU

So far, I've had fun "playing" in the snow. I don't really miss all the drama of plowing for other people (as highlighted in this thread). 

My little JD and 46" snowthrower handle everything we've had up to this point, better than my 2-stage Craftsman.


----------



## Fatality

snocrete;1610545 said:


> Did I read that you got a new truck? Are you pushing snow with it? Got any pics?


Yes, I bought another truck  Love the wideout. Alot more productive than our mvps or straight blades.


----------



## turn54

Well I'm back from vaca. Missed all the action from last week. Am I going to get a push mon.-tues.???


----------



## turn54

I'm guessing 6"+


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1611894 said:


> Yes, I bought another truck  Love the wideout. Alot more productive than our mvps or straight blades.


And that it is.

If I can figure out how to install the valves into my hydro system, I'll be getting one.



turn54;1612283 said:


> I'm guessing 6"+


Ya right! LOL!

Welcome back to the real world. :salute:

Temps during the day on Monday and Tuesday are supposed to be above freezing. It's going to be similar to this last event where we in Bloomington officially got 3.5", but by the time you got the ruler out to measure, it was down to 1.5".

.......


----------



## turn54

care to place a friendly wager nick? I'm betting 2 pitchers of your favorite beverage at the next gtg on 6"+ out of this system.


----------



## White Gardens

Hmmmm, let me think on this tonight an I'll come up with a number tomorrow by noon. I'll take you're wager. Even if we don't have a gtg anytime soon, I'll make it a point to drive to Peoria and make you pay up. Lol!


----------



## snocrete

:


----------



## Dawdy Services

Looks like its going to be a good week just checked the forecast 4-6 inches for Monday night can't wait


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1612325 said:


> care to place a friendly wager nick? I'm betting 2 pitchers of your favorite beverage at the next gtg on 6"+ out of this system.


I'm rolling with 4" inches of snow. Right now it looks like the heaviest is going to be towards the Northwest.

And again, I think this is going to be a sloppy re-peat of the last storm where potential rain will bring down totals.

Now, if Peoria gets 6" and we get 4", then we'll call it a draw.

..............


----------



## turn54

fair enough.


----------



## White Gardens

Anybody else want in on this action?!!!


.....


----------



## Dawdy Services

I say less than 2 inches


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1613181 said:


> I say less than 2 inches


Your probably going to be the one that's right.

...............


----------



## awddsm1

Saw Marcus bailey posted on Facebook that he didn't think we'd get the amounts they originally thought... I'm hoping for a good 2-3 out of it and be done for the year.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1613372 said:


> Saw Marcus bailey posted on Facebook that he didn't think we'd get the amounts they originally thought... I'm hoping for a good 2-3 out of it and be done for the year.


X's 2...1 more pushable/saltable(is that a word, lol) event, then about a week of dry above freezing weather, then let spring begin.


----------



## White Gardens

After watching the weather report from last night, I'm doubt we'll see two inches out of this storm.


Peoria might get closer to 3.


We'll see.


..........


----------



## JohnnyU

Everyone in this thread is no negative, it's hard to read through it without feeling depressed!

In the absence of snow, I'm sure everyone has been working on projects of some kind, let's discuss that, or springtime projects or work, etc. 

I'll start....
I'm working on planning two bathroom remodels, and a kitchen update right now, planning to start the kitchen next weekend (trim work, and painting for now.) Then onto the two bathrooms that need all the tile removed and all new fixtures.

What are you working on?


----------



## awddsm1

We're all too broke to be able to afford any project... Lol!


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1613735 said:


> Everyone in this thread is no negative, it's hard to read through it without feeling depressed!*Really?....I dont see it? Anyone else getting that sense? Seems to me like everyone is taking this winter in stride?..?..
> 
> For me, personally, I'm on a roll to blow my 2012 first quater away in 2013...just about tied right now, and I still have the whole month of march!!! Been working out pretty regularly this winter, acheived some personal goals, I've been able to spend lots of quality time with family, been trying to stay involved/helping with some certain kids that are in home enviroments that arent the best, very few equip problems this season, salt supply has never been better, work is coming in weekly for spring/summer(actually turned a few jobs away lately because I'm getting so booked up)......oh, and my son qualified for state in wrestling over the weekend......so in closing, I'm not upset/depressed in any way, in fact I feel very blessed and greatfull. *
> 
> In the absence of snow, I'm sure everyone has been working on projects of some kind, let's discuss that, or springtime projects or work, etc.
> 
> I'll start....
> I'm working on planning two bathroom remodels, and a kitchen update right now, planning to start the kitchen next weekend (trim work, and painting for now.) Then onto the two bathrooms that need all the tile removed and all new fixtures.
> 
> What are you working on?


Thinking of working on biceps & forearms today.?....?...getting ready to go hit the gym (at my shop), probably go collect some money after that, then by that time go get my son from practice.

Hows working at CAT?


----------



## jjacobs

Hey, the last 2 weeks have been pretty active compared to the rest of 'winter'. I'm gonna guess 5 inches on the ground by Wed. morning here in Eureka. I got pesticide license testing on Wed. at Peoria. 
Gonna be dead shot tired...hope I pass.


----------



## awddsm1

I'll be there too jjacobs... White, you gotta re-test too? I'll bet half the crowd falls asleep at some point.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1614163 said:


> I'll be there too jjacobs... White, you gotta re-test too? I'll bet half the crowd falls asleep at some point.


Ya, I'm up again for renewal. I'll either take another testing date or go down to Springfield and take the test there.

I've got all my books from the last time and only missed 3 questions on all 3 segments that I tested for, so I don't think I'm going to do the seminars this time around, though it never hurts and I wish I had more time to take the classes.

I think the next time I test I'll do them again just for the extra education and to make sure nothing new is covered.

............


----------



## JohnnyU

snocrete;1613831 said:


> For me, personally, I'm on a roll to blow my 2012 first quater away in 2013...just about tied right now, and I still have the whole month of march!!! Been working out pretty regularly this winter, acheived some personal goals, I've been able to spend lots of quality time with family, been trying to stay involved/helping with some certain kids that are in home enviroments that arent the best, very few equip problems this season, salt supply has never been better, work is coming in weekly for spring/summer(actually turned a few jobs away lately because I'm getting so booked up)......oh, and my son qualified for state in wrestling over the weekend......so in closing, I'm not upset/depressed in any way, in fact I feel very blessed and greatfull.
> 
> Hows working at CAT?


Glad to hear that 2013 is shaping up to be another great year for you, Mike. Congrats on your son's wrestling achievement, that's pretty awesome!

Cat is treating me well, I can't complain. I spent a week in Brazil back in December, so that was pretty cool.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anything down there yet? We have a good dusting just north of 80


----------



## jjacobs

Snowed like crzy from 430-530am, then stopped, then started snowing moderatly around 8 again. Still coming down, it's not sticking very good on presalted lots or main roads. Its adding up good on cold surfaces though. Probly an 1+ on car windows.


----------



## White Gardens

Melting on the pavement as we speak. At this point I can't see a pushable event. Looks like the back side of this initial wave is already getting past the mississippi river. Also looks like a dry slot moving in shortly.


----------



## Cover Guy

Here In champaign we had rain for a little bit and now it's not doing anything I agree this mite be a dud


----------



## awddsm1

I did some early scraping and salting this am, but I see exactly what you are saying white... Where the heck is the rest of the snow they're talking about???


----------



## White Gardens

Snowing pretty good in Bloomington right as we speak, but still melting as we speak. We're hanging right at 32*


----------



## awddsm1

Yea, anything that's hitting pavement is melting in peoria too.


----------



## snocrete

JohnnyU;1614708 said:


> Glad to hear that 2013 is shaping up to be another great year for you, Mike. Congrats on your son's wrestling achievement, that's pretty awesome!
> 
> Cat is treating me well, I can't complain. I spent a week in Brazil back in December, so that was pretty cool.


Thanks.

My step-dad travels a lot for work also....he and my mom go to together quite often, and make it somewhat of a quick getaway.



1olddogtwo;1614760 said:


> Anything down there yet? We have a good dusting just north of 80


Been snowing steady, just not sticking much on pavement.



White Gardens;1614810 said:


> Melting on the pavement as we speak. At this point I can't see a pushable event. Looks like the back side of this initial wave is already getting past the mississippi river. Also looks like a dry slot moving in shortly.





White Gardens;1614880 said:


> Snowing pretty good in Bloomington right as we speak, but still melting as we speak. We're hanging right at 32*


I think your one of those "glass half empty" guys....quit being so negative. I heard we're still suppose to get 2-4 more inches:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 3 at 80/57/55


----------



## White Gardens

It won't stop!

Blowing real bad in the country too. Almost got stuck trying to get to a farm property. It will have to wait until morning.


.........


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1615386 said:


> It won't stop!
> 
> Blowing real bad in the country too. Almost got stuck trying to get to a farm property. It will have to wait until morning.
> 
> .........


I'm getting started on my in town stuff now,,, looks like its done snowing


----------



## Dawdy Services

So did every one that tested today pass? Who didn't make it?


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1615896 said:


> So did every one that tested today pass? Who didn't make it?


My employees......

Guy driving my Ford backed into a parked car. Broke the taillight lens and put a 3" wide gash on the corner. Minimal damage, and it was on a super tight street and the driveway is hard to access, so, I'm not surprised and not mad.

Sidewalk guy in the same truck didn't do all of the sidewalks, and now he's coming down in 10 minutes to talk about something important.

I'm worn out and having plowing hangover due to the long duration of this event and the long duration of the last two events.

But, I'm hanging with my son and he puts a smile on my face, so that's a bonus.

............


----------



## cfpd0707

I was well surprised with how much was on some of the lots when I went out early this morning. I ended up getting a full push, mainly because of all the drifts. 

Unfortunately about halfway through the event, my older salt/plow truck lost reverse... FYI apparently its rather difficult to plow without it for some reason  I guess I'll have to tear into that later this week.

Anyway, after this storm and now that it's getting into march, I guess I am ready for it to start warming up.


----------



## White Gardens

cfpd0707;1616100 said:


> I was well surprised with how much was on some of the lots when I went out early this morning. I ended up getting a full push, mainly because of all the drifts.
> 
> Unfortunately about halfway through the event, my older salt/plow truck lost reverse... FYI apparently its rather difficult to plow without it for some reason  I guess I'll have to tear into that later this week.
> 
> Anyway, after this storm and now that it's getting into march, I guess I am ready for it to start warming up.


What amazed me is the difference between a few miles. Out in Danvers, most of it melted and there was only an inch at best on places in town. In Bloomington, it was a different story. Plenty of snow to push there.

And of course the drifts were massive outside of town due to the wind.

As for Reverse, you don't need it if your plowing in circles. :laughing:

And yes, I'm ready for spring. Though we are getting a warm up the next couple of days, it looks like the temps are supposed to drop again next week.

Do you do the Clay Dooley on Vernon Ave? Trying to figure out who does.

......


----------



## cfpd0707

Nope. Mostly on the west side of bloomington and normal. I have a friend that does the other clay Dooley, not sure if he does both though.


----------



## jjacobs

Dawdy Services;1615896 said:


> So did every one that tested today pass? Who didn't make it?


Passed General standards, I thought calibration was easy...now on to turf and ornamentals. Anyone else here today?


----------



## White Gardens

turn54;1612325 said:


> care to place a friendly wager nick? I'm betting 2 pitchers of your favorite beverage at the next gtg on 6"+ out of this system.


Time to Pony Up! 

3 inches in Peoria, 3.8" In Bloomington. I think I was the closest without going over. 

And I will be drinking both Pitchers, and then sleeping in the parking lot until I'm sober. :laughing:

...................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1616518 said:


> Time to Pony Up!
> 
> 3 inches in Peoria, 3.8" In Bloomington. I think I was the closest without going over.
> 
> And I will be drinking both Pitchers, and then sleeping in the parking lot until I'm sober. :laughing:
> 
> ...................


:laughing: Make sure I'm notified of such gathering


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1616611 said:


> Make sure I'm notified of such gathering


You'll be the first to know as I might need to use your shop to sleep in instead. Thumbs Up

The neighbor is finally able to move his distilling equipment into his new building near you also. Won't be long until I'll be using your shop regularly to dry out. :laughing:

.......................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1616616 said:


> You'll be the first to know as I might need to use your shop to sleep in instead. Thumbs Up
> 
> The neighbor is finally able to move his distilling equipment into his new building near you also. Won't be long until I'll be using your shop regularly to dry out. :laughing:
> 
> .......................


your always welcome there....but not sure if its where you would be able to dry out much.?.?..i do keep a stocked refrigerator ya know...


----------



## turn54

well I say let's plan a get together. Nick I do owe you. I'm up for the silver bullet again.


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1616717 said:


> your always welcome there....but not sure if its where you would be able to dry out much.?.?..i do keep a stocked refrigerator ya know...


I know when to say when! If I had to sleep at your shop, then I would have said "when" a long time before that! 

I feel like I'm making myself sound like an alcoholic. Speaking of alcohol, I need to make a beer run. 

...............


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1616899 said:


> well I say let's plan a get together. Nick I do owe you. I'm up for the silver bullet again.


I'd be up for it...let me know



White Gardens;1617004 said:


> I know when to say when! If I had to sleep at your shop, then I would have said "when" a long time before that!
> 
> I feel like I'm making myself sound like an alcoholic. Speaking of alcohol, I need to make a beer run.
> 
> ...............


----------



## Dawdy Services

turn54;1616899 said:


> well I say let's plan a get together. Nick I do owe you. I'm up for the silver bullet again.


If this get together is open to everyone I'm open to meting everyone


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1617510 said:


> If this get together is open to everyone I'm open to meting everyone


Ya, it gets done every year. Last one was in November, but it seems like Mike and Rob were the only ones that showed!.

I was planning on going, but we had a late push on a landscaping project and we were pushing to get it done.

I'm game for an end of season GTG. I'd like to see something next weekend as we'll be rocking and rolling here in the next week in a half. Compared to last year I feel behind the eight ball with this late stroke of winter.

...........


----------



## turn54

White Gardens;1617556 said:


> I'm game for an end of season GTG. I'd like to see something next weekend as we'll be rocking and rolling here in the next week in a half. Compared to last year I feel behind the eight ball with this late stroke of winter.
> 
> ...........


That would be fine with me, maybe something saturday afternoon at silver bullet in e. peoria. Might be good to prime the system for old St, Patty. Let me know what everybody else thinks.


----------



## White Gardens

Is everyone ready for the potential storm next week?

If it's an accumulating snow, it would be the first time that I remember one this late into March.


.............


----------



## Dawdy Services

White Gardens;1624415 said:


> Is everyone ready for the potential storm next week?
> 
> If it's an accumulating snow, it would be the first time that I remember one this late into March.
> 
> .............


Bring it on I'm ready ,,,if it's going to be this cold then let it snow!!!


----------



## birchwood

Looks like you guys should be getting hit with this storm, and nothing for us up north.


----------



## cfpd0707

And of course... I cleaned off my trucks and equipment and put them away last weekend when it was beginning to get warm. Now the question is do I leave everything put away until the storm hits or wait it out and see? Haha figures now that everything is in the back of the shed...


----------



## Dawdy Services

How much if any snow we going to get? Do you think this is the last snowfall?


----------



## Dawdy Services

cfpd0707;1625378 said:


> And of course... I cleaned off my trucks and equipment and put them away last weekend when it was beginning to get warm. Now the question is do I leave everything put away until the storm hits or wait it out and see? Haha figures now that everything is in the back of the shed...


If you get them out and ready then you won't need them rember it's Illinois


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1625438 said:


> If you get them out and ready then you won't need them rember it's Illinois


:laughing:

That's the truth.

.........


----------



## Fatality

Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas


----------



## White Gardens

Fatality;1625550 said:


> Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas


I'm dreaming of a White Easter.............

..........


----------



## jjacobs

We are leaving from Southern Florida Sat morning. Planning on driving straight thru. This may be a long weekend....we had great weather though.


----------



## White Gardens

jjacobs;1625780 said:


> We are leaving from Southern Florida Sat morning. Planning on driving straight thru. This may be a long weekend....we had great weather though.


Dude, you better get your tail back sooner than that if you've got any places that need serviced Sunday morning. Supposed to start after midnight on Saturday.

Snow totals just got upped to 3"-5" now. It will be interesting to say the least on how this plays out for the last week of March.

............


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Depending on your location, a few of you could see 8-10. Good licks guys. Be safe!


----------



## cfpd0707

The ground temps may still be a little high for the accumulation they are calling for. I think we will still get some but I am unsure about the 3-5".


----------



## White Gardens

Pushin 2 Please;1626083 said:


> Depending on your location, a few of you could see 8-10. Good licks guys. Be safe!


I think those numbers are going to be seen south of I-74 corridor towards the Springfield Decatur area.

Marcus Bailey had a prediction last night of 3"-5" for us. He's been on the money with his predictions this year.



cfpd0707;1626121 said:


> The ground temps may still be a little high for the accumulation they are calling for. I think we will still get some but I am unsure about the 3-5".


Have to agree with that assessment. Yesterday was Sunny and pushing 50* and today, though more clouds, is supposed to be in the mid 40*s. Pavement and ground temps are up high enough at this point that I'm wondering how much of a stick could we possibly get tonight when the storm starts up. Even if it's below freezing out, it's going to take some time for the pavement to drop low enough to get snow to stick.

We'll see.

............


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anything better than another bust! Good luck!


----------



## dieseltech

I think we might be in the heavy band here in dtown. But the ground temps are up.


----------



## White Gardens

dieseltech;1626180 said:


> I think we might be in the heavy band here in dtown. But the ground temps are up.


Ha! Haven't seen you around here in a while, how are things going that way?

And agreed, looks like you guys are in the bulls eye on this one.

...........


----------



## atvsnowplower

The latest NAM forecast model shows Central Illinois in the 12"-14" range.


----------



## dieseltech

White Gardens;1626184 said:


> Ha! Haven't seen you around here in a while, how are things going that way?
> 
> And agreed, looks like you guys are in the bulls eye on this one.
> 
> ...........


Good man...had the plow put up for repair cause last time out she didn't want to come up or angle. Figured I'd have plenty of time to fix it lol. So last night I pulled the reservoir and found the pickup tube disconnected. Put it back and filled her up, and voila! Like new again. I'm ready for mowing season though! Although I did just get all my invoices in for last event and got me thinking I could use one more good invoicing!


----------



## White Gardens

atvsnowplower;1626189 said:


> The latest NAM forecast model shows Central Illinois in the 12"-14" range.


I still don't know where these crazy numbers keep coming from.

I stick with Marcus and his team. They've been almost 100% correct leading up to storms this year.










..................


----------



## White Gardens

Here's the latest. Looks like it's going to fizzle out on us.










........


----------



## Thomas.Creation

If we do I won't have the rear plow on. I took off the bumper and brackets so I could install my Tommy Gate. Figured I wouldn't need to weld the daniels brackets back on till next year. Go figure...


----------



## Dawdy Services

Anyone go out this morning ,,,I put out some salt


----------



## awddsm1

I threw a little salt this morning. Waiting for the real stuff to come.


----------



## snowguys

You guys getting hit down there? I'm up in Chicago and its a bust for the north side of the city


----------



## awddsm1

Almost 6" in peoria as of 9pm. Still coming down.


----------



## snowguys

Nice good luck


----------



## awddsm1

Hate to say it white, but Marcus missed this one... 6.5 on the ground just outside peoria. Looks like it finally stopped.


----------



## jjacobs

I'm anxious to see how much Bloomington and Decatur got Thumbs 
I can tell by the absence of posts that White and Diesel are busy guys right now.

We left from FL sat morning at 530, it was 70* and humid.....20 hrs later we arrived via family van to our house at 1130pm. Got some sleep, went to church, and then started plowing around 11pm sunday night. 

I will be billing for a 4" snow in Washington, closer to the river in East peoria seemed only around 2-3 on the lots. It was 5+ on the grass though.

I think these wet snows are deceiving, cuz the weight of the snow pushes down and makes it appear that the accumulation is less. 
Best March in the snow removal area in my books.


----------



## White Gardens

awddsm1;1627058 said:


> Hate to say it white, but Marcus missed this one... 6.5 on the ground just outside peoria. Looks like it finally stopped.





jjacobs;1627263 said:


> I'm anxious to see how much Bloomington and Decatur got Thumbs
> I can tell by the absence of posts that White and Diesel are busy guys right now.


Just rolled in about an hour ago and getting ready to hit the hay.

And yes, Marcus was wayyyyyy off.

Officially 9" in Bloomington! Thumbs Up

Went smoothly though. Brandt came out with one of his guys and helped on my big lot which really helped. My sub with the backhoe got tied up with the accounts his dad an uncles have because a couple of them decided to go on vacation.

............


----------



## cfpd0707

HEAVY WET SNOW!!! Blew a seal on one of my plow angle cylinders, Salter motor stopped working, and blew a spark plug out of the head on my old '85. I think I should just buy all new equipment! If only I could win the lottery! haha payup:realmad:


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*Belly of the Beast!*

I has in the belly of the beast, 18.5 inches and my Boss V plow ate its way out! What an awesome snow storm!!!Thumbs Up Busting through 5 foot drifts, pushing piles as big as my truck! I would have paid to have this much fun but please don't tell my customers thatpayup


----------



## snocrete

jjacobs;1627263 said:


> Best March in the snow removal area in my books.


I'll have to check my records...but I think I'm with ya on that.

We got everything done on time, but it was a battle...1 of the skids broke down(joystick for loader functions broke), 1 of the walk guys was a no-show(he's done/fired..this was the3rd time he did this), had to get by with 1 salt truck(got premature with taking the salter out of the truck I drive, last week), and then to top it all off I tweaked out the cutting edge (AND frame work behind cutting edge) on the truck I drive. The plow still functioned and cleaned fine, but another hit or 2 may put it out.?..?...luckily its the end of the season, and I can get it fixed for next yr.


----------



## White Gardens

jjacobs;1627263 said:


> Best March in the snow removal area in my books.


Funny thing about.

I need to do invoicing for this last storm, but that might put me over the top in gross sales for a record March. The previous record was last year and the warm weather and extra landscaping.........



MowingisMaddnes;1627593 said:


> I has in the belly of the beast, 18.5 inches and my Boss V plow ate its way out! What an awesome snow storm!!!Thumbs Up Busting through 5 foot drifts, pushing piles as big as my truck! I would have paid to have this much fun but please don't tell my customers thatpayup


After this storm, I'm seriously contemplating a few plow on my next big truck. I personally end up doing a few rural accounts and the first pass with a strait blade and massive drifts are the worst. I'm thinking a v-blade would help break through on that first pass.

Where are you located at? I knew there was more snow down south, but I didn't think that much.

.............


----------



## jimmyzlc

Anywhere from 15-18 inches down here. My daughter and I measured 13.5 at 10 Sunday night and it didn't stop till around 4 am. Just insane how hard it was coming down at times. We had thunder snow, I hit some of my accounts 3-4 times, can you say CHA CHING! Mother nature made up for a lack luster two winters on this one.


----------



## turn54

snocrete;1627666 said:


> I'll have to check my records...but I think I'm with ya on that.
> 
> We got everything done on time, but it was a battle...1 of the skids broke down(joystick for loader functions broke), 1 of the walk guys was a no-show(he's done/fired..this was the3rd time he did this), had to get by with 1 salt truck(got premature with taking the salter out of the truck I drive, last week), and then to top it all off I tweaked out the cutting edge (AND frame work behind cutting edge) on the truck I drive. The plow still functioned and cleaned fine, but another hit or 2 may put it out.?..?...luckily its the end of the season, and I can get it fixed for next yr.


Mike; 1. curious what brand and model machine you had the breakdown with. our cat 236 has done that twice. Call me anytime your down on labor. I have a bunch of reliable, hard working, ambitious labor at my disposal during this season no matter what time. Good to hear the plow held out for the event. I know you'll be able to make it better than new. Also, you need to start ordering ready-mix. I'm really getting bored.


----------



## snocrete

turn54;1627886 said:


> Mike; 1. curious what brand and model machine you had the breakdown with. our cat 236 has done that twice. Call me anytime your down on labor. I have a bunch of reliable, hard working, ambitious labor at my disposal during this season no matter what time. Good to hear the plow held out for the event. I know you'll be able to make it better than new. Also, you need to start ordering ready-mix. I'm really getting bored.


Its a 2007 or 2008 Cat 246C. Ended up taking it to altorfer yesterday. Not sure exactly what broke, but when we removed the rubber boot on the joystick, you could see it was some plastic parts inside the joystick. BTW, I just rent the machine.

I would've called you for some extra help, but we just sacked up and worked double time to get it done. Thanks thoughThumbs Up.

I was actually about to call you for some help on salting, but Nick was able to pull everything off in time, and I think he had 2 granuals of salt left in the bin when done. It'd be sweet if I could head into summer with an empty bin, and the small amount of bagged material I have left. That would be a first.

I'm sooo ready for concrete. These last 2 weeks have thrown me off bad...its pushed work back farther than I'd like, and I'm getting very anxious to get things rolling. I really hope I'm bothering you on a daily basis next week - where's my trucks? (10min later) have you loaded him yet? (10min later) Are they on the way? (10min later) Is he lost? (10min later) How far away is he?


----------



## awddsm1

I feel ya snocrete... I think the mowing is still another 3-4 weeks off at best. Hard to imagine last year at this time, basking in the 80 degree weather on the mower.i don't mind the extra income from the snow, but it's really starting to hurt the regular gig.


----------



## snocrete

awddsm1;1628038 said:


> I feel ya snocrete... I think the mowing is still another 3-4 weeks off at best. Hard to imagine last year at this time, basking in the 80 degree weather on the mower.i don't mind the extra income from the snow, but it's really starting to hurt the regular gig.


Exactly....its not a matter of money per say....its about keeping a schedule(at least to some degree). I know it will all work out, but its really getting late into march, bids are going out like crazy, schedule is filling up, and we havent poured a drop of concrete this month. Very out of the ordinary to say the least.

Now I'm having to push things back, and most understand, but I need to really start scheduling things further out from this point on....what I planned for April will now run into May, May into June, so on & so forth.

I'm just getting really excited (& anxious) for the season to begin. Things are looking really good, and I have a lot of goals/things (personal & business) I want to accomplish/do this yr.


----------



## turn54

I know what you mean when it comes to the salt. I sat on 40 ton all summer, which as you know, can last me thru a few events. This year I think I only have a couple tons left in the bin. 
Happy we got another push and salt in, but definitely ready for a warm-up. We, like everybody else on here are way behind our warm season goals. We dropped a pretty penny this winter on maintenance and updating the fleet. I have hired and trained 5 additional new guys in the past two weeks and all of them seem to be good reliable employee's. Expecting a good year. Let me know when your ready to start pouring. I'll make sure to up my phone plan.:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

time will tell


----------



## Dawdy Services

Well is winter over ?? Should I put the winter stuff up yet?


----------



## White Gardens

Dawdy Services;1628818 said:


> Well is winter over ?? Should I put the winter stuff up yet?


1/2" of snow expected Sunday night into Monday.

Pretty confident that it will melt off, but I'm not putting anything away quite yet.

...........


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1628820 said:


> 1/2" of snow expected Sunday night into Monday.
> 
> Pretty confident that it will melt off, but I'm not putting anything away quite yet.
> 
> ...........


I agree.

BTW, did we make some sort of wager @ the beginning of winter?


----------



## awddsm1

Yea!! Who's buying the beer!??!


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1628867 said:


> I agree.
> 
> BTW, did we make some sort of wager @ the beginning of winter?


Who would of thought that my 13" wouldn't of held up by the end of February.

Stephan still owes me for 2 pitchers, he should of made that bet again before the last snow storm.

.......


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*dreaming of snow...*

I am dreaming of snow already!!!payup Had a bad one the other night that I was a no show on my largest account


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MowingisMaddnes;1644621 said:


> I am dreaming of snow already!!!payup Had a bad one the other night that I was a no show on my largest account


Me to! Exspecialy being at work getting pumkins ,gords cornstalks.26 pallets of snow throwers/ blowers....mmmm SNOW


----------



## snocrete

MowingisMaddnes;1644621 said:


> I am dreaming of snow already!!!payup Had a bad one the other night that I was a no show on my largest account


that's a nightmare, not a dream.

I'm still having dreams (& nightmares) about concrete...not ready for the change yet...but will be when it gets here.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hello Nick and Sno
Hope you boys are havin a Great Summer.
Sno Hope you have been busy with crete and makin the cash

Nick hope your hard scapes and walk ways is doin good

I all ready got the Ich been workin on my plow and workin at getting a spreader finally and got a couple more accounts for the season already and also just swiched Insurance Outfitts so got a better rate plus more coverage than previous.so I guess all is good. Been workin a lot at my PT Gig 
Home depot for Now Hope to get back in the swing of things for a real JOB soon...


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*snow on the mind but....*

Snow is on my mind but we are still busy landscaping...here is one of my favorite little projects so far this season...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MowingisMaddnes;1644750 said:


> Snow is on my mind but we are still busy landscaping...here is one of my favorite little projects so far this season...


Very nice .Did ya do the patio and retaining wall as well looks great..


----------



## MowingisMaddnes

*patio yes, seating wall no*

Installed everything except the masonry wall...use a sub for that. The patio is made out of Travertine! Did install a lighting system in the wall though...


----------



## White Gardens

snocrete;1644656 said:


> that's a nightmare, not a dream.
> 
> I'm still having dreams (& nightmares) about concrete...not ready for the change yet...but will be when it gets here.


The way this year is working out, you might be slinging crete into November. Almost a carbon copy of last years late summer we had, minus the rain.



DIRISHMAN;1644659 said:


> Hello Nick and Sno
> Hope you boys are havin a Great Summer.
> Sno Hope you have been busy with crete and makin the cash
> 
> Nick hope your hard scapes and walk ways is doin good


Been good so far this year. Just hit the total gross from last year. So ultimately looking at least a 15% increase, if not more than last year.

Can't complain. Even with getting bit by a dog, horse fly, swamping my machine in a lake, late summer heat, and employees pulling my hair out, (all in 2 weeks time) I still don't live in Syria........

..................


----------



## snocrete

White Gardens;1644801 said:


> The way this year is working out, you might be slinging crete into November. Almost a carbon copy of last years late summer we had, minus the rain.
> 
> *and heat(this yr really hasn't been as hot overall)....I have a feeling the weather is just gonna fall out this yr???who knows??...but I've been around long enough to see both extremes of winter...neither worries me THAT bad*
> 
> Been good so far this year. Just hit the total gross from last year. So ultimately looking at least a 15% increase, if not more than last year.
> 
> Can't complain. Even with getting bit by a dog, horse fly, swamping my machine in a lake, late summer heat, and employees pulling my hair out, (all in 2 weeks time) I still don't live in Syria........
> 
> ..................


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete

DIRISHMAN;1644659 said:


> Hello Nick and Sno
> Hope you boys are havin a Great Summer.
> Sno Hope you have been busy with crete and makin the cash
> 
> Nick hope your hard scapes and walk ways is doin good
> 
> I all ready got the Ich been workin on my plow and workin at getting a spreader finally and got a couple more accounts for the season already and also just swiched Insurance Outfitts so got a better rate plus more coverage than previous.so I guess all is good. Been workin a lot at my PT Gig
> Home depot for Now Hope to get back in the swing of things for a real JOB soon...


Been a good yr.....might even have a record yr, depending on the next 2 months????

Hope all is well with you also dirish!



MowingisMaddnes;1644793 said:


> Installed everything except the masonry wall...use a sub for that. The patio is made out of Travertine! Did install a lighting system in the wall though...


Work looks really nice! Who did the wall?


----------



## White Gardens

Already getting a few things together.

Looking at estimates for a new plow for the Beast. Luckily with central hydraulics, it will keep the cost down on wiring and such.

Got some sweet Treadwright "claws" for the ford. Had them mounted on the rims today. Can't wait to get them on.









............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought you guys moved to a new thread?


----------



## White Gardens

Uh oh, need to look and see.


.......


----------



## White Gardens

Yep, right here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147894

..........


----------

